# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الأردن >  قانون اصول المحاكمات الجزائية الأردني

## هيثم الفقى

قانون اصول المحاكمات الجزائيةالأردنيرقم (9) لعام 1961 وتعديلاتهاحكام أولية 
دعوى الحق العام ودعوى الحق الشخصي
المادة 1-
يسمى هذا القانون (قانون اصول المحاكمات الجزائية لسنة 1961) ويعمل به بعد مرور شهر على نشره في الجريدة الرسمية.
المادة 2-
1-تختص النيابة العامة باقامة دعوى الحق العام ومباشرتها ولا تقام من غيرها الا في الاحوال المبينة في القانون. 
2-وتجبر النيابة العامة على اقامتها اذا أقام المتضرر نفسه مدعيا شخصيا وفاقا للشروط المعينة في القانون.
3- ولا يجوز تركها أو وقفها أو تعطيل سيرها الا في الاحوال المبينة في القانون.
المادة 3-
1-في جميع الاحوال التي يشترط القانون فيها لرفع الدعوى الجزائية وجود شكوى او ادعاء شخصي من المجنى 
عليه أو غيره لا يجوز اتخاذ اجراء في الدعوى الا بعد وقوع هذه الشكوى أو الادعاء. 
2-اذا كان المجنى عليه في الجريمة لم يبلغ خمس عشرة سنة كاملة أو كان مصابا بعاهة في عقله تقدم الشكوى
 ممن له الولاية عليه. واذا كانت الجريمة واقعة على المال تقبل الشكوى من الوصي أو القيم. 
3- اذا تعارضت مصلحة المجنى عليه مع مصلحة من يمثله او لم يكن له من يمثله تقوم النيابة العامة مقامه. 
4- اذا كان المجنى عليه هيئة او مصلحة فتقبل الشكوى او الادعاء الشخصي بناء على طلب خطي من الهيئة او رئيس المصلحة المجنى عليها.
المادة 4-
كل شخص تقام عليه دعوى الحق العام فهو مشتكى عليه ويسمى ظنينا اذا ظن فيه بجنحة ومتهما اذا اتهم بجناية.
المادة 5-
1- تقام دعوى الحق العام على المشتكى عليه أمام المرجع القضائي المختص التابع له مكان وقوع الجريمة او 
موطن المشتكى عليه او مكان القاء القبض عليه ولا أفضلية لمرجع على آخر الا بالتاريخ الاسبق في اقامة الدعوى لديه. 
2- في حالة الشروع تعتبر الجريمة انها وقعت في كل مكان وقع فيه عمل من اعمال البدء في التنفيذ، وفي 
الجرائم المستمرة يعتبر مكانا للجريمة كل محل تقوم فيه حالة الاستمرار. وفي جرائم الاعتياد والجرائم المتتابعة يعتبر مكانا للجريمة كل محل يقع فيه أحد الافعال الداخلة فيها. 
3-اذا وقعت في الخارج جريمة من الجرائم التي تسري عليها أحكام القانون الاردني ولم يكن لمرتكبها محل 
اقامة معروف في المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية ولم يلق القبض عليه فيها فتقام دعوى الحق العام عليه أمام المراجع القضائية في العاصمة.
4- يجوز اقامة دعوى الحق العام على المشتكى عليه امام القضاء الاردني اذا ارتكبت الجريمة بوسائل الكترونية 
خارج المملكة وترتبت اثارها فيها ، كليا او جزئيا ، او على أي من مواطنيها.
المادة 6-
1-يجوز اقامة دعوى الحق الشخصي تبعا لدعوى الحق العام أمام المرجع القضائي المقامة لديه هذه الدعوى كما
 تجوز اقامتها على حدة لدى القضاء المدني، وفي هذه الحال يتوقف النظر فيها الى ان تفصل دعوى الحق العام بحكم مبرم.
2- اذا أقام المدعي الشخصي دعواه لدى القضاء المدني فلا يسوغ له العدول عنها واقامتها لدى المرجع الجزائي. 
3- ولكن اذا أقامت النيابة العامة دعوى الحق العام جاز للمدعي الشخصي نقل دعواه الى المحكمة الجزائية مالم 
يكن القضاء المدني قد فصل فيها بحكم في الاساس.
الكتاب الاول
الضابطة العدلية
الباب الاول
الضابطة العدلية
المادة 7-
1-يكون الاجراء باطلا اذا نص القانون صراحة على بطلانه او شابه عيب جوهري لم تتحقق بسببه الغاية من الاجراء.
2-اذا كان البطلان راجعا لعدم مراعاة احكام القانون المتعلقة بتشكيل المحكمة او ولايتها للحكم في الدعوى او باختصاصها النوعي او بغير ذلك مما هو متعلق بالنظام العام جاز التمسك به في أي حالة كانت عليها الدعوى وتقضي به المحكمة ولو بغير طلب.
3-يزول البطلان اذا تنازل عنه من شرع لمصلحته صراحة او ضمناً ، وذلك باستثناء الحالات التي يتعلق فيها البطلان بالنظام العام.
4- لا يترتب على بطلان الاجراء بطلان الاجراءات السابقة له اما الاجراءات اللاحقة به فلا تكون باطلة الا اذا كانت مبنية على الاجراء الباطل.
المادة 8-
1- موظفو الضابطة العدلية مكلفون باستقصاء الجرائم وجمع أدلتها والقبض على فاعليها واحالتهم على المحاكم الموكول اليها أمر معاقبتهم. 
2- يقوم بوظائف الضابطة العدلية المدعي العام ومساعدوه ويقوم بها أيضا قضاة الصلح في المراكز التي لا يوجد فيها مدعي عام، كل ذلك ضمن القواعد المحددة في القانون.
المادة 9-
1-يساعد المدعي العام في إجراء وظائف الضابطة العدلية:-
-الحكام الإداريون.
-مدير الأمن العام.
-مديرو الشرطة.
-رؤساء المراكز الأمنية.
-ضباط وأفراد الشرطة.
-الموظفون المكلفون بالتحري والمباحث الجنائية.
-المخاتير.
-رؤساء المراكب البحرية والجوية.
وجميع الموظفين الذين خولوا صلاحيات الضابطة العدلية بموجب هذا القانون والقوانين والأنظمة ذات العلاقة.
2- يقوم كل من الموظفين المذكورين بوظائف الضابطة العدلية في نظاق الصلاحيات المعطاة لهم في هذا القانون والقوانين الخاصة بهم. 
المادة 10-
لنواطير القرى العموميين والخصوصيين وموظفي مراقبة الشركات ومـأموري الصحة ومحافظي الجمارك ومحافظي
 الحراج ومراقبي الأثار الحق في ضبط المخالفات وفقا للقوانين والانظمة المنوط بهم تطبيقها ويودعون الى المرجع القضائي المختص المحاضر المنظمة بهذه المخالفات.


الباب الثاني 
النيابة العامة
المادة 11-
1- يتولى النيابة العامة قضاة يمارسون الصلاحيات الممنوحة لهم قانونا وهم مرتبطون بقاعدة تسلسل السلطة وتابعون اداريا لوزير العدلية.
2- يلزم موظفو النيابة العامة في معاملاتهم ومطالبهم الخطية باتباع الاوامر الخطية الصادرة اليهم من رؤسائهم او من وزير العدلية. 


الفصل الاول
النيابة العامة لدى محكمة التميز
المادة 12-
1- يرأس النيابة العامة لدى محكة التمييز قاض يدعى (رئيس النيابة العامة) يعاونه مساعد أو اكثر حسبما تدعو اليه الحاجة.
2- يبدي رئيس النيابة العامة لدى محكمة التمييز مطالعته في الدعاوي الجزائية المرفوعة الى هذه المحكمة 
ويراقب في هذه الدعاوي سير الاعمال التي يقوم بها النواب العامون لدى محاكم الاستئناف ومساعدوهم والمدعون العامون وله ان يبلغ هؤلاء الملاحظات التي تبدو له من تدقيق الدعاوى المذكورة برسائل او ببلاغات عامة. ويخضعون لمراقبته في جميع أعمالهم القضائية الاخرى. 
الفصل الثاني
النيابة العامة لدى محاكم الاستئناف والبداية والصلح
المادة 13-
يرأس النيابة العامة لدى كل محكمة استئناف قاض يدعى (النائب العام) يؤازره عدد من المساعدين ويقومون 
جميعاً بأعمالهم لدى محاكم الاستئناف كل منهم في منطقته وفقا للقوانين النافذة. وتخضع أعمال المدعين العامين وجميع موظفي الضابطة العدلية لمراقبته.
المادة 14-
يعين لدى كل محكمة بدائية قاض يدعى (المدعي العام) يمارس وظيفة المدعي العام لديها ولدى المحاكم الصلحية ضمن دائرةاختصاصه.
الفصل الثالث
وظائف المدعي العام
المادة 15-
1- المدعي العام هو رئيس الضابطة العدلية في منطقته ويخضع لمراقبته جميع موظفي الضابطة العدلية. 
2- اما مساعدو المدعي العام في وظائف الضابطة العدلية المعينون في المادتين (9 و 10) فلا يخضعون لمراقبته الا فيما يقومون به من الاعمال المتعلقة بالوظائف المذكورة.
المادة 16
1- يراقب المدعي العام سير العدالة ويشرف على السجون ودور التوقيف وعلى تنفيذ القوانين ويمثل السلطة التنفيذية لدى المحاكم والدوائر القضائية ويخابر السلطات المختصة رأسا.
2- وهو الذي يحرك دعوى الحق العام وينفذ الاحكام الجزائية.
المادة 17-
1- المدعي العام مكلف باستقصاء الجرائم وتعقب مرتكبيها. 
2-ويقوم بذلك على السواء المدعون العامون المختصون وفقا لاحكام المادة (5) من هذا القانون. 
المادة 18-
في الاحوال المبينة في المواد (7-13) من قانون العقوبات يقوم بالوظائف المذكورة في المادة السابقة 
المدعي العام التابع له موطن المشتكى عليه او مكان القاء القبض عليه او موطنه الاخير. 
المادة 19-
للمدعي العام وسائر موظفي الضابطة العدلية ان يطلبوا مباشرة معاونة القوة المسلحة حال اجراء وظائفهم.
المادة 20-
يتلقى المدعي العام الاخبارات والشكاوى التي ترد اليه.
المادة 21-
على موظفي الضابطة العدلية حال علمهم بوقوع جرم خطير أن يخبروا فورا المدعي العام به وأن ينفذوا تعليماته بشأن الاجراآت القانونية.
المادة 22-
اذا توانى موظفو الضابطة العدلية في الامور العائدة اليهم يوجه اليهم المدعي العام تنبيها وله ان يقترح على المرجع المختص ما يقتضيه الحال من التدابير التأديبية.
المادة 23-
يجري المدعي العام الملاحقات القانونية بشأن الجرائم التي يتصل خبرها بعلمه اما من تلقاء نفسه او بناء على أمر من وزير العدلية او أحد رؤسائه.
المادة 24-
1- لا يجوز لقاض ان يحكم بالدعوى التي تولى وظيفة النيابة العامة فيها. 
2- وانما يجوز لقاضي صلح النظر في دعوى قام بالتحقيق فيها كمدعي عام، بشرط ان لا يكون اتخذ قرار ظن فيها.
الفصل الرابع 
وظائف المدعي العام 
1- الاخبارات
المادة 25-
على كل سلطة رسمية او موظف علم أثناء اجراء وظيفته بوقوع جناية او جنحة أن يبلغ الامر في الحال المدعي العام المختص وان يرسل اليه جميع المعلومات والمحاضر والاوراق المتعلقة بالجريمة. 
المادة 26-
1- كل من شاهد اعتداء على الامن العام او على حياة أحد الناس او على ماله يلزمه ان يعلم بذلك المدعي العام المختص.
2- كل من علم في الاحوال الاخرى بوقوع جريمة يلزمه ان يخبر عنها المدعي العام. 
المادة 27-
1-يحرر الاخبار صاحبه أو وكيله أو المدعي العام اذا طلب اليه ذلك ويوقع كل صفحة من الاخبار المدعي العام والمخبر أو وكيله. 
2-اذا كان المخبر أو وكيله لا يعرف كتابه امضائه فيستعاض عن امضائه ببصمة أصبعه واذا تمنع وجبت الاشارة الى ذلك.
2- الجرم المشهود
المادة 28-
1- الجرم المشهود (هو الجرم الذي يشاهد حال ارتكابه أو عند الانتهاء من ارتكابه) 0
2- وتلحق به ايضا الجرائم التي يقبض على مرتكبيها بناء على صراخ الناس اثر وقوعها او يضبط معهم أشياء او 0أسلحة او أوراق يستدل منها انهم فاعلو الجرم، وذلك في الاربع والعشرين ساعة من وقوع الجرم , أو اذا وجدت بهم في هذا الوقت أثار او علامات تفيد ذلك. 
المادة 29-
1- اذا وقع جرم مشهود يستوجب عقوبة جنائية يجب على المدعي العام ان ينتقل في الحال الى موقع الجريمة.
2- اذا انتقل المدعي العام الى المكان الذي قيل ان الجريمة وقعت فيه، ولم يجد ما يدل على وقوعها او على ما يوجب لانتقاله، جاز للمدعي العام ان يحصل بواسطة دائرة الاجراء من مقدم الاخبار او موقعه نفقات الانتقال بتمامها وله ان يقيم عليه دعوى الافتراء او البيانات الكاذبة حسب مقتضيات الحال. 
المادة 30-
1- ينظم المدعي العام محضرا بالحادثة وبكيفية وقوعها ومكانه ويدون أقوال من شاهدها ومن كانت لدية معلومات عنها او معلومات تفيد التحقيق. 
2- يصادق أصحاب الافادات المستمعة على افاداتهم بتوقيعها وعند تمنعهم عن التوقيع يصرح بذلك في المحضر. 
المادة 31-
1- للمدعي العام ان يمنع اي شخص موجود في البيت او في المكان الذي وقعت فيه الجريمة من الخروج منه او الابتعاد عنه حتى يتم تحرير المحضر. 
2- ومن يخالف هذا المنع يوضع في محل التوقيف ثم يحضر لدى قاضي الصلح لمحاكمته والحكم عليه بعد سماع دفاعه ومطالبة المدعي العام.
3- واذا لم يمكن القبض عليه ولم يحضر بعد تبليغه مذكرة الحضور يحكم عليه غيابيا.
4- ان العقوبة التي يمكن قاضي الصلح ان يحكم بها هي الحبس التكديري او الغرامة حتى خمسة دنانير. 
5- يكون الحكم في جميع الاحوال غير خاضع لأي طريق من طرق الطعن.

المادة 32
1- يضبط المدعي العام الاسلحة وكل ما يظهر انه استعمل في ارتكاب الجريمة او أعد لهذا الغرض كما يضبط كل ما يرى من آثار الجريمة وسائر الاشياء التي تساعد على اظهار الحقيقة. 
2- يستجوب المدعي العام المشتكى عليه عن الاشياء المضبوطة بعد عرضها عليه ثم ينظم محضرا يوقعه والمشتكي عليه واذا تمنع هذا الاخير عن التوقيع صرح بذلك في المحضر.
المادة 33-
اذا تبين من ماهية الجريمة ان الاوراق والاشياء الموجودة لدى المشتكى عليه يمكن ان تكون مدار استدلال على ارتكابه الجريمة فللمدعي العام او من ينيبه ان ينتقل حالا الى مسكن المشتكى عليه للتفتيش عن الاشياء التي يراها مؤدية الى اظهار الحقيقة. 
المادة 34-
1- اذا وجد في مسكن المشتكى عليه أوراق او أشياء تؤيد التهمة او البراءة فعلى المدعي العام ان يضبطها وينظم بها محضرا.
2- ومن حق المدعي العام وحده والاشخاص المعينين في المادتين (36 و 89) الاطلاع على الاوراق قبل اتخاذ القرار بضبطها.
المادة 35-
 1- يعنى بحفظ الاشياء المضبوطة بالحالة التي كانت عليها، فتحزم او توضع في وعاء اذا اقتضت ماهيتها ذلك وتختم في الحالتين بخاتم رسمي. 
2- اذا وجدت أوراق نقدية لا يستوجب الامر الاحتفاظ بها بالذات لاستظهار الحقيقة او لحفظ حقوق الطرفين او حقوق الغير جاز للمدعي العام ان يأذن بايداعها صندوق الخزينة. 
المادة 36-
1-تجري معاملات التفتيش المبينة في المواد السابقة بحضور المشتكى عليه موقوفا كان او غير موقوف. 
2-فان رفض الحضور او تعذر حضوره جرت المعاملة أمام وكيله او مختار محلته او أمام اثنين من أفراد عائلته والا فبحضور شاهدين يستدعيهما المدعي العام. 
3- تعرض الاشياء المضبوطة على المشتكى عليه او على من ينوب عنه للمصادقة والتوقيع عليها وان امتنع صرح بذلك في المحضر.
المادة 37-
1- للمدعي العام في حالة الجرم المشهود المستوجب عقوبة جنائية ان يأمر بالقبض على كل شخص من الحضور يستدل بالقرائن القوية على انه فاعل ذلك الجرم. 
2- وان لم يكن الشخص حاضرا أصدر المدعي العام أمراً باحضاره والمذكرة التي تتضمن هذا الامر تسمى مذكرة احضار. 
3- يستجوب المدعي العام في الحال الشخص المحضر لدية.
المادة 38-
1-يوقع المدعي العام والكاتب والاشخاص المذكورون في المادة 36 على كل صفحة من أوراق الضبط التي ينظمها بمقتضى الاحكام السابقة. 
2- واذا تعذر وجود هؤلاء الاشخاص فيسوغ للمدعي العام تنظيم المحاضر بمعزل عنهم ويصرح بذلك في المحضر. 
المادة 39-
اذا توقف تمييز ماهية الجرم وأحواله على معرفة بعض الفنون والصنائع فعلى المدعي العام ان يستصحب واحدا او أكثر من أرباب الفن والصنعة.
المادة 40-
اذا مات شخص قتلا او بأسباب مجهولة باعثة على الشبهة فيستعين المدعي العام بطبيب او أكثر لتنظيم تقرير بأسباب الوفاة وبحالة جثة الميت.
المادة 41-
1- على الاطباء والخبراء المشار اليهم في المادتين (39 و 40) ان يقسموا قبل مباشرتهم العمل يمينا بان يقوموا بالمهمة الموكولة اليهم بصدق وأمانة.
2-يحدد المدعي العام للخبير موعداً لتقديم تقريره كتابة وإذا تخلف عن تقديمه في الموعد المحدد يجوز للمدعي العام أن يقرر استرداد الأجور التي قبضها الخبير ، كلها أو بعضها , وان يستبدل بهذا الخبير خبيراً آخر.
3- الجرائم الواقعة داخل المساكن
المادة 42-
يتولى المدعي العام التحقيق وفقا للاصول المعينة للجرائم المشهودة، اذا حدثت جناية او جنحة ولم تكن مشهودة داخل بيت وطلب صاحب البيت الى المدعي العام اجراء التحقيق بشأنها.
-الجرائم غير المشهودة 
المادة 43-
اذا اطلع المدعي العام في الاحوال الخارجة عما هو مبين في المادتين 29 و 42  بطريقة الاخبار او بصورة أخرى على وقوع جناية او جنحة في منطقته او علم بان الشخص المعزو اليه ارتكاب الجناية او الجنحة و موجود في منطقته فيتولى اجراء التحقيقات والتوجه بنفسه الى مكان الحادث اذا لزم الامر لينظم فيه المحاضر المقتضاة طبقاً لإجراءات التحقيق المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون. 
الباب الثالث
موظفو الضابطة العدلية المساعدون ووظائفهم 
المادة 44-
في المراكز التي لا يوجد فيها مدعي عام على على رؤساء المراكز الأمنية وضباط الشرطة والشرطة ان يتلقوا الاخبارات المتعلقة  بالجرائم المرتكبة في الاماكن التي يمارسون فيها وظائفهم وان يخبروا المدعي العام حالا بالجرائم المشهودة في حينها.
المادة 45 -
في المراكز التي ليس فيها رئيس مركز أمني أو ضابط شرطة يقدم الاخبار الى من يقوم مقام أحدهم من موظفي الضابطة العدلية.

المادة 46-
ان موظفي الضابطة العدلية المذكورين في المادة (44)  ملزمون في حال وقوع جرم مشهود او حالما يطلبهم صاحب البيت ان ينظموا ورقة الضبط ويستمعوا لافادات الشهود وان يجروا التحريات وتفتيش المنازل وسائر المعاملات التي هي في مثل هذه الاحوال من وظائف المدعي العام وذلك كله طبقا للصيغ والقواعد المبينه في الفصل الخاص باجراء وظائف المدعي العام. 
المادة 47-
1- اذا اجتمع في مكان التحقيق مدعي عام و أحد موظفي الضابطة العدلية يقوم المدعي العام بأعمال الضابطة العدلية. 
2- واذا كان من حضر من الموظفين المذكورين قد بدأ بالعمل فللمدعي العام حينئذ ان يتولى التحقيق بنفسه او ان يأمر من باشره باتمامه. 
المادة 48 -
1-يمكن المدعي العام أثناء قيامه بالوظيفة في الاحوال المبينة في المادتين (29 و 42) ان يعهد الى أحد موظفي الضابطة العدلية كل حسب اختصاصه بقسم من الاعمال الداخلة في وظائفه اذا رأى ضرورة لذلك ما عدا استجواب المشتكى عليه. 
2-في غير الأحوال المبينة في الفقرة (1) من هذه المادة إذا عهد المدعي العام إلى أي من موظفي الضابطة العدلية بقسم من الأعمال الداخلة في وظائفه وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون وجب عليه أن يصدر مذكرة خطية بذلك تتضمن الزمان والمكان المعين لإنفاذ مضمونها كلما كان ذلك ممكنا.
المادة 49-
على موظفي الضابطة العدلية مساعدي المدعي العام ان يودعوا الى المدعي العام بلا ابطاء الاخبارات ومحاضر الضبط التي ينظمونها في الاحوال المرخص له فيها مع بقية الاوراق. 
المادة 50-
اذا أخبر موظفو الضابطة العدلية بجناية او جنحة لا يكل اليهم القانون أمر تحقيقها مباشرة فعليهم ان يرسلوا في الحال ذلك الاخبار الى المدعي العام.
المادة 51-
1- اذا كان الفعل جناية او جنحة من اختصاص محكمة البداية يتم المدعي العام التحقيقات التي اجراها او التي احال اليه أوراقها موظفو الضابطة العدلية ويصدر قراره المقتضى. 
2- اما اذا كان الفعل جنحة من وظائف المحاكم الصلحية فله ان يحيل الاوراق الى المحكمة المختصة مباشرة. 
3- وفي جميع هذه الاحوال يشفع الاحالة بادعائه ويطلب ما يراه لازما.
الباب الرابع
الفصل الاول
معاملات التحقيق
1- الشكاوى
المادة 52 -
مع مراعاة احكام المادة (58) من هذا القانون لكل شخص يعد نفسه متضررا من جراء جناية او جنحة ان يقدم شكوى يتخذ فيها صفة الادعاء الشخصي الى المدعي العام او للمحكمة المختصة وفقا لاحكام المادة (5) من هذا القانون.
المادة 53-
متى قدمت الشكوى الى المدعي العام كان مختصا بتحقيقها.
المادة 54-
تسري على الشكاوى أحكام المادة (27) المتعلقة بالاخبار.
المادة 55-
لا يعد الشاكي مدعيا شخصيا الا اذا اتخذ صفة الادعاء الشخصي صراحة في الشكوى او في طلب خطي لاحق قبل فراغ المحكمة الناظرة في الدعوى من سماع بينة النيابة ودفع الرسوم القانونية المترتبة على التعويضات المطالب بها.
المادة 56-
يعفى المدعي الشخصي من تعجيل الرسوم والنفقات اذا حصل على قرار بالتأجيل وفقا لنظام رسوم المحاكم.
المادة 57-
يجوز اعفاء المدعي الشخصي من نفقات ورسوم الدعوى المؤجلة كلها او بعضها اذا منعت محاكمة المشتكى عليه او تبرأ واتضح حسن نية المدعي الشخصي من شكواه. 
المادة 58:-
للشاكي أن يتخذ صفة المدعي الشخصي ويتوجب عليه في مثل هذه الحالة أن يقدم ادعاءه قبل فراغ المحكمة الناظرة بالدعوى من سماع بينة النيابة.
المادة 59-
على المدعي الشخصي الذي لا يقيم في مركز المدعي العام ان يعين له مكانا للتبليغ وان لم يفعل فلا يحق له ان يعترض على عدم تبليغه الاوراق التي يوجب القانون ابلاغه اياه. 
المادة 60-
اذا رفعت الشكوى الى مدعي عام غير مختص أودعها بقرار منه الى المدعي العام المختص.
المادة 61-
للمدعي العام اذا تبين له ان الشكوى غير واضحة الاسباب او ان الفاعل مجهول او ان الاوراق المبرزة لا تؤيدها بصورة كافية، ان يباشر التحقيق توصلا الى معرفة الفاعل وله عندئذ ان يستمع الى الشخص او الاشخاص المقصودين في الشكوى وفقا للاصول المبية في المادة (68) وما يليها. 
المادة 62-
1- اذا كان التحقيق قد جرى بحق شخص معين بناء على اتخاذ المشتكي صفة المدعي الشخصي وفقا للمادة (52) وانتهى بقرار منع المحاكمة فللمشتكى عليه ان يطالب الشخص المدعي بالتعويض أمام المرجع المختص. 
2- ولا يحول ذلك دون اقامة دعوى الحق العام بجريمة الافتراء المنصوص عليها في قانون العقوبات. 
المادة 63-
1- عندما يمثل المشتكى عليه أمام المدعي العام يتثبت من هويته ويتلو عليه التهمة المنسوبة اليه ويطلب جوابه عنها منبها اياه ان من حقه ان لا يجيب عنها الا بحضور محام، ويدون هذا التنبيه في محضر التحقيق فاذا رفض المشتكى عليه توكيل محام او لم يحضر محاميا في مدة أربع وعشرين ساعة يجري التحقيق بمعزل عنه. 
2-يجوز في حالة السرعة بسبب الخوف من ضياع الأدلة وبقرار معلل سؤال المشتكي عليه عن التهمة المسندة إليه قبل دعوة محاميه للحضور على أن يكون له بعد ذلك الاطلاع على إفادة موكله.
3- اذا ادلى المشتكى عليه بافادة يدونها الكاتب ثم يتلوها عليه فيوقعها بامضائه او ببصمته ويصدق عليها المدعي العام والكاتب وإذا امتنع المشتكي عليه عن توقيعها بإمضائه أو ببصمته يدون الكاتب ذلك بالمحضر مع بيان سبب الامتناع ويصادق عليها المدعي العام والكاتب. 
4-يترتب على عدم تقيد المدعي العام بأحكام الفقرات (1)  و (2)  و (3) من هذه المادة بطلان الإفادة التي أدلى بها المشتكي عليه.
المادة 64-
1- للمشتكى عليه والمسؤول بالمال والمدعي الشخصي ووكلائهم الحق في حضور جميع اجراءات التحقيق ما عدا سماع الشهود.
2- يحق للاشخاص المذكورين في الفقرة الاولى ان يطلعوا على التحقيقات التي جرت في غيابهم. 
3- ويحق للمدعي العام ان يقرر اجراء تحقيق بمعزل عن الاشخاص المذكورين في حالة الاستعجال او متى رأى ضرورة ذلك لاظهار الحقيقة وقراره بهذا الشأن لا يقبل المراجعة انما يجب عليه عند انتهائه من التحقيق المقرر على هذا الوجه ان يطلع عليه ذوي العلاقة.
المادة 65-
1- لا يسوغ لكل من المتداعين ان يستعين لدى المدعي العام الا بمحام واحد.
2- يحق للمحامي الكلام أثناء التحقيق بأذن المحقق.
3- واذا لم يأذن له المحقق بالكلام أشير الى ذلك في المحضر ويبقى له الحق في تقديم مذكرة بملاحظاته.
المادة 66-
 1- يحق للمدعي العام ان يقرر منع الاتصال بالمشتكى عليه الموقوف مدة لا تتجاوز عشرة أيام قابلة للتجديد. 
2- ولا يشمل هذ المنع محامي المشتكى عليه الذي يمكنه ان يتصل به في كل وقت وبمعزل عن أي رقيب.
المادة 67-
1- اذا ادلى المشتكى عليه أثناء التحقيق بدفع يتعلق بعدم الاختصاص او بعدم سماع الدعوى او بسقوطها او بان الفعل لا يستوجب عقابا وجب على المدعي العام بعد ان يستمع الى المدعي الشخصي ان يفصل في الدفع خلال اسبوع من تاريخ الادلاء به. 
2- ويكون قراره بهذا الشأن قابلا للاستئناف للنائب العام خلال يومين من تاريخ تبليغه المشتكى عليه ولا توقف هذه المراجعة سير التحقيق.
2- سماع الشهود
المادة 68-
للمدعي العام ان يدعو الاشخاص الواردة اسماؤهم في الاخبار والشكوى وكذلك الاشخاص الذين يبلغه ان لهم معلومات بالجريمة او بأحوالها والاشخاص الذي يعينهم المشتكى عليه. 
المادة 69-
تبلغ مذكرات الدعوة للشهود قبل اليوم المعين لاستماعهم بأربع وعشرين ساعة على الاقل. 
المادة 70-
يستمع المدعي العام بحضور كاتبه الى كل شاهد على حدة وله أن يواجه الشهود بعضهم ببعض إذا اقتضى التحقيق ذلك.
المادة 71-
يتثبت المدعي العام من هوية الشاهد ثم يسأله عن اسمه وشهرته وعمره ومهنته وموطنه وهل هو في خدمة أحد الفريقين او من ذوي قرباه وعن درجة القرابة ويحلفه بان يشهد بواقع الحال بدون زيادة او نقصان ويدون جميع ذلك في المحضر. 
المادة 72-
1- تدون افادة كل شاهد في محضر يتضمن الاسئلة الموجهة اليه وأجوبته عليها.
2- تتلى على الشاهد افادته فيصادق عليها ويوقع كل صفحة منها او يضع بصمة اصبعه عليها ان كان اميا واذا تمنع او تعذر الامر عليه يشار الى ذلك في المحضر.
3- يذكر في آخر المحضر عدد الصفحات التي تضمنت افادة الشاهد ويوقع كل صفحة منها المدعي العام وكاتبه. 
4-تتبع الاصول نفسها بشأن سائر الافادات التي يدونها المدعي العام في المحاضر. 
5- عند انتهاء التحقيق ينظم جدول بأسماء الاشخاص المستمعين وتاريخ سماعهم وعدد صفحات محاضر افادتهم. 
المادة 73-
1- لا يجوز ان يحصل حك في محضر التحقيق ولا ان يتخلل سطوره تحشية واذا اقتضى الامر شطب كلمة او زيادتها وجب على المدعي العام والكاتب والشخص المستجوب ان يوقعوا ويصادقوا على الشطب والاضافة في هامش المحضر.
2- تعتبر لا غية كل تحشية او شطب او اضافة غير مصادق عليها. 
المادة 74-
تسمع على سبيل المعلومات افادة الاشخاص الذين لم يبلغوا الرابعة عشرة من عمرهم بدون ان يحلفوا اليمين المنصوص عليها في المادة 71 اذا رأى المدعي العام انهم لا يدركون كنة اليمين. 
المادة 75-
1- كل من يدعى لاداء الشهادة مجبر على الحضور أمام المدعي العام واداء شهادته. 
2- للمدعي العام في حالة تخلف الشاهد عن الحضور ان يقرر احضاره ويغرمه حتى عشرين دينارا غرامة وله ان يعفيه من الغرامة اذا كان تخلفه بسبب معقول. 
المادة 76-
الغيت نص المادة (76) بموجب القانون المعدل رقم (16) لسنة 2001 0
المادة 77:-
يقرر المدعي العام بناء على طلب الشاهد النفقات التي يستحقها مقابل حضوره لاداء الشهادة.
المادة 78-
اذا كان الشاهد مقيما في منطقة المدعي العام وتعذر عليه الحضور بداعي المرض المثبت بتقرير طبي او بسبب آخر معقول فينتقل المدعي العام الى منزله لسماع شهادته.
المادة 79-
للمدعي العام عندما يكون الشاهد مقيما خارج منطقته ان ينيب المدعي العام التابع لموطن الشاهد لسماع شهادته، ويعين في الانابة الوقائع التي يجب الافادة عنها. 
المادة 80-
على المدعي العام المستناب وفقا للمادتين السابقتين ان ينفذ الاستنابة ويرسل محضر الاستنابة الى المدعي العام المستنيب.
3- التفتيش وضبط المواد المتعلقة  بالجريمة 
المادة 81-
لا يجوز دخور المنازل وتفتيشها الا اذا كان الشخص الذي يراد دخول منزله وتفتيشه مشتبها فيه بانه فاعل جرم او شريك او متدخل فيه او حائز أشياء تتعلق بالجرم او مخف شخصا مشتكى عليه.
المادة 82-
مع مراعاة الاحكام السابقة يحق للمدعي العام ان يقوم بالتحريات في جميع الامكنة التي يحتمل وجود أشياء او أشخاص فيها يساعد اكتشافها او اكتشافهم على ظهور الحقيقة. 
المادة 83-
1- يجري التفتيش بحضور المشتكى عليه اذا كان موقوفا. 
2- فان لم يكن موقوفا وأبى الحضور او تعذر عليه ذلك او كان موقوفا خارج المنطقة التي يجب ان يحصل التفتيش فيها او كان غائبا يجرى التفتيش بحضور مختار محلته او من يقوم مقامه او بحضور اثنين من أقاربه او شاهدين يستدعيهما المدعي العام.
المادة 84-
اذا لم يكن المشتكى عليه موقوفا وكان موجودا في محل التفتيش يدعى لحضور التفتيش ولا ينبغي اعلامه به مقدما. 
المادة 85-
1-اذا وجب اجراء التفتيش في منزل شخص غير المشتكى عليه يدعى هذا الشخص لحضور التفتيش.
2- فان كان غائبا او تعذر عليه الحضور يجري التفتيش بحضور مختار محلته او من يقوم مقامه او أمام اثنين من أقاربه او شاهدين يستدعيهما المدعي العام. 
المادة 86-
1- للمدعي العام ان يفتش المشتكى عليه وله ان يفتش غيره اذا اتضح من امارات قوية انه يخفي أشياء تفيد في كشف الحقيقة.
2- واذا كان المفتش انثى يجب ان يكون التفتيش بمعرفة انثى تنتدب لذلك. 
المادة 87 -
يصطحب المدعي العام كاتبه ويضبط او يأمر بضبط جميع الاشياء التي يراها ضرورية لاظهار الحقيقة ونظم بها محضرا ويعنى بحفظها وفقا لاحكام الفقرة الاولى من المادة (35).

المادة 88-
للمدعي العام أن يضبط لدى مكاتب البريد كافة الخطابات والرسائل والجرائد والمطبوعات والطرود ولدى مكاتب البرق كافة الرسائل البرقية كما يجوز له مراقبة المحادثات الهاتفية متى كان لذلك فائدة في اظهار الحقيقة. 
المادة 89-
1- اذا اقتضت الحال البحث عن أوراق فللمدعي العام وحده او لموظف الضابطة العدلية المستناب وفقا للاصول ان يطلع عليها قبل ضبطها. 
2- لا تفض الاختام ولا تفرز الاوراق بعد ضبطها الا في حضور المشتكى عليه او وكيله او في غيابهما اذا دعيا وفقا للاصول ولم يحضرا ويدعى أيضا من جرت المعاملة عنده لحضورها، يتبع هذا الاصول بقدر الامكان مالم يكن هنالك ضرورة دعت لخلاف ذلك. 
3- يطلع المدعي العام وحده علىالرسائل والبرقيات المضبوطة حال تسلمه الاوراق في غلافها المختوم فيحتفظ بالرسائل والبرقيات المضبوطة حال تسلمه الاوراق في غلافها المختوم فيحتفظ بالرسائل والبرقيات التي يراها لازمة لاظهار الحقيقة او التي يكون أمر اتصالها بالغير مضرا بمصلحة التحقيق ويسلم ما بقي منها الى المشتكى عليه او الى الاشخاص الموجهة اليهم.
4- ينبغي ان ترسل اصول الرسائل والبرقيات المضبوطة جميعها او بعضها او صور عنها الى المشتكى عليه او الى الشخص الموجهة اليه في أقرب مهلة مستطاعة الا اذا كان أمر اتصالها بهما مضرا بمصلحة التحقيق. 
5- اما الاوراق النقدية فتطبق عليها أحكام الفقرة الثانية من المادة (35).
المادة 90
الاشياء المضبوطة التي لا يطلبها أصحابها في ميعاد ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ انتهاء الدعوى المتعلقة بها تصبح ملكا للدولة بغير حاجة الى حكم يصدر بذلك. 
المادة 91-
اذا كان الشيء المضبوط مما يتلف بمرور الزمن او يستلزم حفظه نفقات تستغرق قيمته يجوز للمدعي العام ان يأمر ببيعه بطريق المزاد العلني متى تسمح بذلك مقتضيات التحقيق وفي هذه الحالة يكون لصاحب الحق فيه ان يطالب في الميعاد المبين في المادة السابقة بالثمن الذي بيع به.
المادة 92-
1- يجوز للمدعي العام ان ينيب أحد قضاة الصلح في منطقته او مدعي عام آخر لاجراء معاملة من معاملات التحقيق في الامكنة التابعة للقاضي المستناب وله ان ينيب أحد موظفي الضابطة العدلية لاية معاملة تحقيقية عدا استجواب المشتكى عليه.
2- يتولى المستناب من قضاة الصلح او موظفي الضابطة العدلية وظائف المدعي العام في الامور المعينة في الاستنابه.
4- الدخول بلا مذكرة 
المادة 93-
يجوز لاي مأمور شرطه او درك ان يدخل الى اي منزل او مكان دو مذكرة وان يقوم بالتحري فيه:
1- اذا كان لديه ما يحمله على الاعتقاد بان جناية ترتكب في ذلك المكان او انها ارتكبت فيه منذ أمد قريب.
2- اذا استنجد الساكن في ذلك المكان بالشرطة او الدرك.
3- اذا استنجد أحد الموجودين في ذلك المكان بالشرطة او الدرك وكان ثمة ما يدعو للاعتقاد بان جرما يرتكب فيه. 
4- اذا كان يتعقب شخصا فر من المكان الموقوف فيه بوجه مشروع ودخل ذلك المكان.

المادة 94-
باستثناء الحالات الواردة في المادة السابقة يحظر على اي ضابط او مأمور شرطة او درك مفوض بمذكرة او بدونها  ان يدخل الى اي مكان ويفتش فيه عن اي شخص أو أي شيء الا اذا كان مصحوبا بمختار المحلة او بشخصين منها. 
المادة 95-
يجب على الشخص الذي يقوم بالتحري سواء بمذكرة تحر او بدونها ان ينظم كشفا بجميع الاشياء التي ضبطها والامكنة التي وجدها فيها وان يوقع على هذا الكشف من حضر معاملة التحري او تبصم ببصماتهم في حالة عدم معرفتهم الكتابة. 
المادة 96-
يسمح للساكن في المكان الذي يجري فيه التحري أو لاي شخص ينوب عنه ان يحضر التحري ويحصل على نسخة من كشف الاشياء التي ضبطت موقعة او مبصومة من الشاهد او الشهود. 
المادة 97-
1- عند التحري والتفتيش في مكان اذا اشتبه في شخص انه يخفي معه مادة يجري التحري عنها يجوز تفتيشه في الحال.
2- يجب ان ينظم كشف بالاشياء التي وجدت مع هذا الشخص وضبطت منه وان يوقع من الشهود بالصورة المبينة في المادة (95) ويعطى نسخة اذا طلب ذلك. 
5- مذكرات الابراز
المادة 98-
اذا رأى المدعي العام ضرورة لابراز اي مستند او شيء له علاقة بالتحري او التحقيق او المحاكمة او استحسن ابرازه يجوز له ان يصدر مذكرة الى اي شخص يعتقد بوجود ذلك المستند او الشيء في حوزته او عهدته يكلفه فيها  بان يحضر أمامه في الزمان والمكان المعينين في المذكرة او ان يبرز المستند او الشيء. 
6- في القبض على المشتكى عليه 
المادة 99-
لاي موظف من موظفي الضابطة العدلية ان يأمر بالقبض على المشتكي عليه الحاضر الذي توجد دلائل كافية على اتهامه في الاحوال الآتية:
1- في الجنايات.
2- في أحوال التلبس بالجنح اذا كان القانون يعاقب عليها لمدة تزيد على ستة أشهر.
3- اذا كانت الجريمة جنحة معاقبا عليها بالحبس وكان المشتكى عليه موضوعا تحت مراقبة الشرطة او لم يكن له محل اقامة ثابت ومعروف في المملكة.
4- في جنح السرقة والغصب والتعدي الشديد ومقاومة رجال السلطة العامة بالقوة او بالعنف والقيادة للفحش وانتهاك حرمة الآداب.
المادة 100:-
1-في الأحوال التي يتم فيها القبض على المشتكي عليه وفقاً لأحكام المادة (99) من هذا القانون يتوجب على موظف الضابطة العدلية وتحت طائلة بطلان الإجراءات القيام بما يلي:-
أ-تنظيم محضر خاص موقع منه ويبلغ إلى المشتكي عليه أو إلى محاميه أن وجد ويتضمن ما يلي:- 
1-اسم الموظف الذي اصدر أمر القبض والذي قام بتنفيذه.
2-اسم المشتكي عليه وتاريخ إلقاء القبض عليه ومكانه وأسبابه.
3-وقت إيداع المشتكي عليه وتاريخه ومكان التوقيف أو الحجز.
4-اسم الشخص الذي باشر بتنظيم المحضر والاستماع إلى أقوال المشتكي عليه.
5-توقيع المحضر ممن ورد ذكرهم في البنود (2) و (3) و (4) من هذه الفقرة ومن المشتكي عليه وفي حالة امتناعه عن التوقيع يشار إلى ذلك في المحضر مع بيان السبب.
ب-سماع أقوال المشتكي عليه فور إلقاء القبض عليه وإرساله خلال أربع وعشرون ساعة إلى المدعي العام المختص مع المحضر المشار إليه في البند (أ) من هذه الفقرة ويتوجب على المدعي العام أن يثبت في المحضر التاريخ والوقت الذي مثل المشتكي عليه أمامه لأول مرة ، ويباشر إجراءات التحقيق خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة حسب الأصول.
2_تسري أحكام الفقرة (1) من هذه المادة على جميع الحالات التي يتم فيها إلقاء القبض على أي شخص وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 101-
لكل من شاهد الجاني متلبسا بجناية او بجنحة يجوز فيها قانونا التوقيف ان يقبض عليه ويسلمه الى أقرب رجال السلطة العامة دون احتياج الى أمر بالقاء القبض عليه. 
المادة 102-
اذا كانت الجريمة المتلبس بها مما يتوقف ملاحقتها على شكوى فلا يجوز القبض على المشتكى عليه الا اذا صرح بالشكوى من
يملك  تقديمها. ويجوز في هذه الحالة ان تكون الشكوى لمن يكون حاضرا من رجال السلطة العامة. 
المادة 103-
لا يجوز القبض على اي انسان او تحبسه الا بأمر من السلطات المختصة بذلك قانونا.
7-السجون ومحال التوقيف
المادة 104-
تنظم السجون ومحال التوقيف وتعين بمراسم قانونية.
المادة 105-
لا يجوز حبس اي انسان الا في السجون المخصصة لذلك ولا يجوز لمأمور اي سجن قبول أي انسان فيه الا بمقتضى أمر موقع عليه من السلطة المختصة والا يبقيه بعد المدة المحددة بهذا الامر. 
المادة 106-
1-لكل من رئيس النيابة العامة والنائب العام ورؤساء المحاكم البدائية والاستئنافية  تفقد السجون العامة ومراكز التوقيف الموجودة في مراكز اختصاصهم والتأكد من عدم وجود محبوس أو موقوف أو محتجز بصفة غير قانونية ولهم إن يطلعوا على دفاتر مراكز الإصلاح وعلى أوامر التوقيف وأن يأخذوا صوراً منها وأن يتصلوا بأي موقوف أو محبوس ويسمعوا منه أي شكوى يريد أن يبديها لهم وعلى مدير وموظفي السجن أو مركز التوقيف أن يقدموا لهم كل مساعدة لحصولهم على المعلومات التي يطلبونها.
2- على المدعي العام او قاضي الصلح في الامكنة التي ليس فيها مدعي عام ان يتفقد السجون الموجودة في دائرة اختصاصه في كل شهر مرة على الاقل للغايات المبينة في الفقرة السابقة.
3- لرؤساء المحاكم الجزائية والمدعين العامين وقضاء الصلح (في الامكنة التي ليس فيها مدعي عام) ان يأمروا مديري التوقيف والسجون التابعين لمحكمتهم باجراء التدابير التي يقتضيها التحقيق والمحاكمة. 
المادة 107-
لكل موقوف او مسجون الحق في ان يقدم في اي وقت لمأمور السجن شكوى كتابة او شفهيا ويطلب منه تبليغها للنيابة العامة وعلى المأمور قبولها وتبليغها في الحال بعد اثباتها في سجل يعد لذلك في السجن.
المادة 108-
1- على كل من علم بوجود شخص موقوف او مسجون بصفة غير قانونية او في محل غير مخصص للتوقيف او الحبس عليه ان يخبر بذلك أحد أفراد هيئة النيابة العامة الذي عليه بمجرد علمه ان ينتقل فورا الى المحل الموجود به الموقوف او المسجون وان يقوم باجراء التحقيق وان يأمر بالافراج عن الموقوف او المسجون بصفة غير قانونية وعليه ان يحرر محضرا بكل ذلك 0
2- واذا أهملوا العمل بما تقدم عدوا شركاء في جريمة حجز الحرية الشخصية وجرت الملاحقة بهذه الصفة.
8- اثبات هوية المجرمين
المادة 109-
 يجوز لوزير الداخلية بموافقة جلالة الملك أن يضع أنظمة لاثبات هوية السجناء سواء بتصويرهم أو بأخذ أوصافهم الجسمانية أو بصمة أصابعهم وتسجيل العلامات التي تثبت هويتهم.
المادة 110-
1- يقتضي على كل من اتهم بارتكاب جرم وأوقف بوجه مشروع بسبب تلك التهمة أن يذعن لاجراء أية معاملة قد تعين لتأمين اثبات هويته وأخذ رسم له مع أوصافه الجسمانية أو بصمة اصابعه وسائر العلامات التي تثبت هويته بناء على طلب أي ضابط شرطة أو درك مسؤول عن مركز الشرطة أو مأمور سجن.
2- كل من رفض الاذعان لاجراء معاملة اثبات الهوية أو مانع في اجرائها يعتبر انه ارتكب جرما ويعاقب من قبل قاضي الصلح بالحبس حتى أربعة عشر يوما ولكنه لا يعفى بذلك من واجب العمل بمقتضى النظام.
الفصل الثاني
مذكرات الدعوة والاحضار والتوقيف 
المادة 111-
 1- للمدعي العام في دعاوى الجناية والجنحة أن يكتفي باصدار مذكرة حضور على أن يبدلها بعد استجواب المشتكى عليه بمذكرة توقيف اذا اقتضى التحقيق ذلك. 
2- أما اذا لم يحضر المشتكى عليه أو خشي فراره فللمدعي العام أن يصدر بحقه مذكرة احضار.
المادة 112-
 1- يستجوب المدعي العام في الحال المشتكى عليه المطلوب بمذكرة حضور اما المشتكى عليه الذي جلب بمذكرة احضار فيستجوبه خلال اربع وعشرين ساعة من وضعه في النظارة.
2- حال انقضاء الاربع والعشرين ساعة يسوق مأمور النظارة من تلقاء نفسه المشتكى عليه الى المدعي العام لاستجوابه.
المادة 113-
اذا أوقف المشتكى عليه بموجب مذكرة احضار وظل في النظار أكثر من أربع وعشرين ساعة دون أن يستجوبه أو يساق الى المدعي العام وفقا لما ورد في المادة السابقة اعتبر توقيفه عملا تعسفيا ولوحق الموظف المسؤول بجريمة حجز الحرية الشخصية المنصوص عليها في قانون العقوبات.
المادة 114:-
1-بعد استجواب المشتكي عليه يجوز للمدعي العام أن يصدر بحقه مذكرة توقيف لمدة لا تتجاوز خمسة عشر يوماً إذا كان الفعل المسند إليه معاقباً عليه بالحبس لمدة تزيد على سنتين ، أو بعقوبة جنائية مؤقتة ، وتوافرت الدلائل التي تربطه بالفعل المسند إليه ، ويجوز له تجديد هذه المدة كلما اقتضت مصلحة التحقيق ذلك على أن لا يتجاوز التمديد ستة أشهر في الجنايات وشهرين في الجنح ، يفرج عن المشتكي عليه بعدها ما لم يتم تجديد مدة التوقيف وفقاً لأحكام الفقرة (4) من هذه المادة.
2-على الرغم مما ورد في الفقرة (1) يجوز للمدعي العام أن يصدر مذكرة توقيف بحق المشتكي عليه في الأحوال التالية:-
أ-إذا كان الفعل المسند إليه من جرائم الإيذاء أو الإيذاء غير المقصود أو السرقة.
ب-إذا لم يكن له محل إقامة ثابت ومعروف في المملكة ، على أن يفرج عنه إذا كان الفعل المسند إليه معاقباً عليه بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين وقدم كفيلاً يوافق عليه المدعي العام يضمن حضوره كلما طلب إليه ذلك.
3-بعد استجواب المشتكي عليه إذا كان الفعل المسند إليه معاقباً عليه بالإعدام أو الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة أو الاعتقال المؤبد وتوافرت الدلائل التي تربطه بالفعل المسند إليه يصدر المدعي العام بحقه مذكرة توقيف لمدة خمسة عشر يوماً تجدد لمدد مماثلة لضرورات استكمال التحقيق.
4-إذا اقتضت  مصلحة التحقيق استمرار توقيف المشتكي عليه بعد انتهاء المدد المبينة في الفقرة (1) من هذه المادة وجب على المدعي العام عرض ملف على المحكمة المختصة بنظر الدعوى وللمحكمة بعد الاطلاع على مطالعة المدعي العام وسماع أقوال المشتكي عليه أو وكيله والاطلاع على أوراق التحقيق أن تقرر تمديد مدة التوقيف لمدة لا تتجاوز شهراً في كل مرة على أن لا يزيد مجموع التمديد في جميع الأحوال في الجنح على شهرين ، أو أن تقرر الإفراج عن الموقوف بكفالة أو بدونها.
5-للمدعي العام أن يقرر أثناء إجراءات التحقيق في الجرائم الجنحية استرداد مذكرة التوقيف ، على أن يعين المشتكي عليه محل إقامة له لبيع فيه جميع المعاملات المتعلقة بالتحقيق وإنفاذ الحكم.
المادة 115-
 يوقع على مذكرات الدعوة والاحضار والتوقيف المدعي العام الذي أصدرها ويختمها بخاتم دائرته ويذكر فيها اسم المشتكى عليه وشهرته وأوصافه المميزة بقدر الامكان ونوع التهمة.
المادة 116-
 يبين في مذكرة التوقيف الجرم الذي استوجب اصدارها ونوعه والمادة القانونية التي تعاقب عليه ومدة التوقيف.
المادة 117-
يبلغ المشتكى عليه مذكرات الحضور والاحضار والتوقيف ويترك له صورة عنها.
المادة 118-
 تكون مذكرات الحضور والاحضار والتوقيف نافذة في جميع الاراضي الاردنية.
المادة 119-
من لم يمتثل لمذكرة الاحضار أو يحاول الهرب يساق جبرا واذا اقتضى الامر فيستعين المكلف بانفاذ المذكرة بالقوة المسلحة الموجودة في أقرب مكان.
المادة 120-
ان الموظف المكلف بانفاذ مذكرة التوقيف يستصحب معه من القوة المسلحة الموجودة في أقرب موقع من محل انفاذ المذكرة ما يكفي للقبض على المشتكى عليه وسوقه وعلى قائد هذا الموقع استجابة الطلب حسبما هو مسطر فيها.
الفصل الثالث 
تخلية السبيل 
المادة 121-
يجوز للمدعي العام ان يقرر تخلية سبيل أي شخص موقوف بجريمة جنحوية بالكفالة اذا استدعى ذلك كما يجوز للمحكمة أن تقرر التخلية بالكفالة بعد احالة القضية اليها أو أثناء المحاكمة.
المادة 122-
 يقدم طلب تخلية السبيل بالكفالة في الجرائم الجنحوية:
1- الى المدعي العام اذا كانت التحقيقات لا تزال جارية أمامه.
2- الى المحكمة التي يحاكم أمامها المشتكى عليه اذا كانت القضية قد احيلت للمحاكمة.
3- الى المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم أو الى المحكمة المستأنف اليها اذا كان قد صدر حكم بالقضية وقدم استئناف به.
المادة 123:-
1-لا يجوز إخلاء سبيل من أسندت إليه جريمة تستوجب الإعدام أو الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة أو الاعتقال المؤبد غير أنه يجوز للمحكمة ذلك بعد إحالة القضية إليها مع مراعاة ما ورد في الفقرة (2) من هذه المادة.
2-مع مراعاة ما جاء في الفقرة (1) من هذه المادة يجوز للمحكمة إخلاء سبيل من أسندت إليه جريمة جنائية إذا وجدت أن ذلك لا يؤثر على سير التحقيق والمحاكمة ولا يخل بالأمن العام ويقدم طلب التخلية إلى:-
أ-المحكمة التي سيحاكم المتهم أمامها إذا كانت الدعوى لم تحل بعد الى المحكمة.
ب-المحكمة التي يحاكم المتهم أمامها إذا كانت الدعوى قد أحيلت إليها بناء على التهمة المبحوث عنها.
ج- المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم او المحكمة المختصة بنظر الطعن فيه اذا كان قد صدر حكم بالدعوى وتم الطعن فيه.
المادة 124-
يجوز استئناف القرار الصادر عن المدعي العام او قاضي الصلح بتخلية سبيل المشتكى عليه او تركه حرا الى محكمة البداية والقرار الصادر عن محكمة البداية الى محكمة الاستئناف وذلك خلال ثلاثة أيام تبدأ بحق النائب العام من وصول الاوراقة الى قلمه للمشاهدة وبحق المشتكى عليه من تاريخ وقوع التبليغ اليه.
المادة 125-
يقدم طلب تخلية السبيل باستدعاء ينظر فيه تدقيقا بعد استطلاع رأي النيابة.
المادة 126-
1- يجوز للمحكمة أو للمدعي العام أو لقاضي الصلح الذي قدم اليه طلب تخلية السبيل بكفالة أن يقرر التخلية أو ان يرفضها أو يعيد النظر في قراره السابق حسب مقتضى الحال.
2- يترتب على كل شخص تقرر تخلية سبيله بالكفالة أن يقدم كفالة بالمبلغ الذي يقرر قيمته المرجع الذي اصدر القرار أو ان يوقع سند تعهد بالمبلغ الذي يقرره المرجع المذكور ويشترط في سند الكفالة أو سند التعهد أن يحضر المشتكى عليه في أي دور من أدوار التحقيق والمحاكمة وعند تنفيذ الحكم وكلما طلب اليه الحضور.
3- يجوز للمرجع الذي اصدر قرار تخلية السبيل بالكفالة أن يسمح بايداع تأمين نقدي بدلا من الكفالة.
4- تنظم سندات الكفالة أو التعهد أمام:
أ- قاضي الصلح، اذا كان هو الذي أصدر قرار التخلية بالكفالة، على ان تصدق على ملاءة الكفيل الهيئة الاختيارية.
ب- الكاتب العدل اذا كان القرار صادرا عن المدعي العام أو المحكمة على أن يصدق الكاتب العدل على مقدرة الكفيل وملاءته لهذه الكفالة.
5- عندما يطلب حضور شخص اخلي سبيله بالكفالة يخطر الكفيل بلزوم احضار مكفوله. واذا كان قد اخلي سبيله بسند تعهد فيخطر شخصيا بلزوم الحضور ويجب أن يوقع ذلك الاخطار في الحالتين من المدعي العام أو رئيس المحكمة أو قاضي الصلح حسب مقتضى الحال.
المادة 127-
اذا اخلي سبيل شخص بكفالة أو بسند تعهد بمقتضى هذا القانون يجوز للمحكمة أو لقاضي الصلح أو للمدعي العام الذي له الحق النظر في الدعوى:
أ- أن يصدر مذكرة بالقبض على ذلك الشخص اذا كان لديه ما يدعو الى اعادة النظر في قرار التخلية وذلك بالغاء ذلك القرار أو تبديله سواء أكان بزيادة قيمة الكفالة أو بتقديم كفلاء آخرين أو بزيادة قيمة سند التعهد.
ب- أن يصدر مذكرة بالقبض على ذلك الشخص وتوقيفه اذا قرر الغاء قرار التخلية أو اذا تخلف الشخص المكفول عن مراعاة قرار التخلية المعدل في أية صورة من الصور المشار اليها في البند (أ) من هذه المادة.
المادة 128-
1- يجوز لاي شخص اعطي سند كفالة باحضار شخص اخلي سبيله بكفالة أن يقدم في أي وقت من الاوقات استدعاء الى المحكمة أو المدعي العام أو قاضي الصلح الذي أمر بأخذ سند الكفالة ويطلب فيه ابطال الكفالة اما كلها أو ما يتعلق منها به وحده.
2- على أثر تقديم الاستدعاء المذكور تصدر المحكمة أو المدعي العام أو قاضي الصلح مذكرة حضور أو احضار حسب مقتضى الحال للشخص الذي اخلي سبيله يأمر فيها بحضوره أو احضاره أمامه ، وعلى كل حال لا يبرأ الكفيل من الكفالة ما لم يحضر المكفول الى الجهة التي اصدرت مذكرة القبض.
3- اذا حضر أو احضر الشخص بمقتضى المذكرة الصادرة بحقه أو سلم نفسه طوعا تبطل الكفالة اما بكاملها أو ما يتعلق منها بالطالب ويكلف ذلك الشخص أن يقدم كفيلا آخر مليئا أو كفلاء آخرين مليئين أو ان يودع تأمينات نقدية وفقا لاحكام الفقرة (3) من المادة (126) واذا تخلف عن ذلك يقرر توقيفه.
المادة 129-
1- اذا لم يعمل بالشرط المدرج في سند الكفالة أو التعهد يجوز للمحكمة المختصة التي كان من المقتضى تنفيذ ذلك الشرط لديها أن تصدر مذكرة احضار بحق الشخص الذي اخرج بالكفالة أمامها وأن تقرر توقيفه.
2- على المحكمة المختصة أن تقرر مصادرة التأمين النقدي المدفوع لمصلحة الخزينة أو أن يدفع قيمة سندالكفالة أو التعهد للخزينة اذا لم يكن قد اودع تأمين كهذا.
3- يجوز للمحكمة حينما تصدر القرار المشار اليه أعلاه أو بعد اصداره أن تنزل المبلغ الذي قررت مصادرته أو دفعه الى ما دون النصف أو أن تلغي ذلك القرار دون قيد أو شرط فيما اذا حضر المخلى سبيله أو أحضره الكفيل قبل الحكم في الدعوى أو خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ القرار القاضي بالمصادرة أو الدفع أو لاسباب أخرى تدون في الضبط.
4- يعتبر القرار الذي يقضي بمصادرة أو بدفع أي مبلغ للخزينة الصادر بمقتضى أحكام الفقرة (3) نافذ المفعول من جميع الوجوه غير انه للمتضرر من هذا القرار حق استئنافه كأنه قرار صادر في دعوى حقوقية أقامها النائب العام على الشخص الذي صدر القرار ضده وتنفذ قرارات الدفع بمعرفة دوائر الاجراء.
5- اذا توفي الكفيل قبل مصادرة أو استيفاء مبلغ الكفالة تبرأ تركته من كل التزام يتعلق بالكفالة وعندئذ يجوز للجهة التي قررت الكفالة أن تصدر مذكرة احضار أو مذكرة قبض بحق الشخص المكفول وعند احضاره أو حضوره يكلف باحضار كفيل آخر مليء أو بايداع تأمين نقدي وفقا لاحكام الفقرة (3) من المادة (126) واذا تخلف عن ذلك يقرر توقيفه.
الفصل الرابع
قرارات النيابة العامة بعد انتهاء التحقيق 
المادة 130 -
أ- اذا تبين للمدعي العام ، ان الفعل لا يؤلف جرما، أو انه لم يقم دليل على أن المشتكى عليه هو الذي ارتكب الجرم، أو ان الجرم سقط بالتقادم أو بالوفاة أو بالعفو العام، يقرر في الحالتين الاولى والثانية منع محاكمة المشتكى عليه وفي الحالات الاخرى، اسقاط الدعوى العامة وترسل اضبارة الدعوى فورا الى النائب العام.
ب- اذا وجد النائب العام أن القرار في محله، وجب عليه خلال ثلاثة أيام من وصول اضبارة الدعوى الى ديوانه، أن يصدر قرارا بالموافقة على ذلك القرار ويأمر باطلاق سراح المشتكى عليه اذا كان موقوفا واذا رأى انه يجب اجراء تحقيقات أخرى في الدعوى يأمر باعادة الاضبارة الى المدعي العام لاكمال تلك النواقص.
جـ- اذا وجد النائب العام ان قرار المدعي العام في غير محله، قرر فسخه وسار في الدعوى على الوجه التالي:
اذا كان الفعل يؤلف جرما ، فاذا كان جنائيا، يقرر اتهام المشتكى عليه، واذا كان جنحيا أو مخالفة يقرر لزوم محاكمته من أجل ذلك الجرم، ويعيد اضبارة الدعوى الى المدعي العام لتقديمها الى المحكمة المختصة.
المادة 131-
اذا تبين للمدعي العام أن الفعل يؤلف مخالفة، يحيل المشتكى عليه الى المحكمة المختصة ويأمر باطلاق سراحه ان لم يكن موقوفا لسبب آخر.
المادة 132-
1- اذا تبين للمدعي العام أن الفعل يؤلف جرما جنحيا، يقرر الظن على المشتكى عليه بذلك الجرم، ويحيل اضبارة الدعوى الى المحكمة المختصة لمحاكمته.
المادة 133-
 1- اذا تبين للمدعي العام أن الفعل يؤلف جرما جنائيا، وان الادلة كافية لاحالة المشتكى عليه للمحكمة ، يقرر الظن عليه بذلك الجرم على أن يحاكم من أجله أمام المحكمة الجنائية ذات الاختصاص، ويرسل اضبارة الدعوى الى النائب العام.
2- اذا وجد النائب العام قرار الظن في محله، يقرر اتهام المشتكى عليه بذلك الجرم ويعيد اضبارة الدعوى الى المدعي العام ليقدمها الى المحكمة ذات الاختصاص لمحاكمته.
3- اذا وجد النائب العام انه يجب اجراء تحقيقات أخرى في الدعوى يعيد الاضبارة الى المدعي العام للقيام بتلك التحقيقات.
4- اذا وجد النائب العام ان الفعل لا يؤلف جرما، أو انه لم يقم دليل على ان المشتكى عليه ارتكب ذلك الجرم، أو ان الادلة غير كافية، أو ان الجرم سقط بالتقادم، أو بالوفاة أو بالعفو العام يقرر فسخ قرار المدعي العام، ويمنع محاكمة المشتكى عليه في الحالات الثلاث الاولى، وفي الحالات الاخرى يسقط الدعوى العامة ، ويأمر باخلاء سبيله اذا كان موقوفا ما لم يكن موقوفا لسبب آخر.
5- اذا وجد النائب العام أن الفعل لا يؤلف جرما جنائيا، وانما يؤلف جرما جنحيا، يقرر فسخ قرار المدعي العام من حيث الوصف ويظن على المشتكى عليه بالجنحة ويعيد اضبارة الدعوى الى المدعي العام لتقديمها الى المحكمة ذات الاختصاص لمحاكمته.
المادة 134-
1-يكون التوقيف في الجنايات وجوبياً ويحال المتهم للمحاكمة موقوفاً او مكفولاً.
2- يبقى حكم مذكرة التوقيف الصادرة بحق المشتكى عليه ساريا الى ان يصدر النائب العام قراره في الدعوى، واذا كان قراره بالاتهام أو بلزوم المحاكمة ، فيبقى حكمها الى ان تنتهي محاكمته أو يخلى سبيله حسب الاصول.
المادة 135-
 يجب أن تشتمل قرارات المدعي العام والنائب العام المذكورة في هذا الفصل (حيثما تقضي الضرورة بذلك) على اسم المشتكي، واسم المشتكى عليه وشهرته وعمره ومحل ولادته وموطنه واذا كان موقوفا بيان تاريخ توقيفه، مع بيان موجز للفعل المسند اليه، وتاريخ وقوعه ونوعه ووصفه القانوني والمادة القانونية التي استند اليها والادلة على ارتكاب ذلك الجرم والاسباب التي دعت لاعطاء هذا القرار.
المادة 136-
يصدر النائب العام قرارا واحدا في الجرائم المتلازمة المستفادة من الاوراق المعروضة عليه فاذا كان بعضها من نوع الجناية والبعض الآخر من نوع الجنحة تحال القضية برمتها الى المحكمة المختصة للنظر بها سوية.
المادة 137-
تكون الجرائم متلازمة:
1- اذا ارتكبها في آن واحد عدة  أشخاص مجتمعين.
2- اذا ارتكبها أشخاص متعددون في أوقات وأماكن مختلفة بناء على اتفاق فيما بينهم.
3- اذا كان بعضها توطئة للبعض الآخر أو تمهيدا لوقوعه واكماله أو لتأمين بقائه بدون عقاب.
4- اذا كانت الاشياء المسلوبة أو المختلسة أو التي حصل عليها بواسطة جناية أو جنحة قد اشترك عدة أشخاص في اخفائها كلها أو بعضها.
المادة 138-
اذا ظهرت أدلة جديدة تؤيد التهمة بحق المشتكى عليه الذي منعت محاكمته، لعدم وجود أدلة ، أو لعدم كفائتها، فعلى المدعي العام الذي أصدر قرار منع المحاكمة، اجراء تحقيق جديد، وله أن يصدر أثناء ذلك التحقيق مذكرة توقيف بحق المشتكى عليه ولو كان قد اخلي سبيله.
المادة 139-
يعد من الادلة الجديدة افادات الشهود الذين سبق ذكرهم في الشكوى ولم تتمكن النيابة من احضارهم في حينه والاوراق والمحاضر التي لم تكن قد بحثت اذا كان من شأنها تقوية الادلة أو السير بالتحقيق في وجهة تؤدي الى ظهور الحقيقة.
الكتاب الثاني 
المحاكمات
الباب الاول 
الاختصاص
المادة 140-
 تنظر المحكمة البدائية بالدرجة الاولى بحسب اختصاصها في جميع الجنح التي يحيلها اليها المدعي العام أو من يقوم مقامه مما هو خارج عن وظيفة محاكم الصلح كما تنظر بصفتها الجنائية في جميع الجرائم التي هي من نوع الجناية، وفي جرائم الجنحة المتلازمة مع الجناية المحالة عليها بموجب قرار الاتهام.
الفصل الاول 
في حفظ النظام في الجلسة والجرائم المخلة بالاحترام الواجب 
المادة 141-
1- ضبط الجلسة وادارتها منوطان برئيسها.
2- اذا بدر من أحد الحاضرين أثناء انعقاد الجلسة علامة استحسان أو استهجان أو حركة ضوضاء بأية صورة كانت أو أتى بما يخل بنظام الجلسة أمر رئيس المحكمة أو القاضي بطرده.
3-فان ابى الاذعان، أو عاد بعد طرده، أمر رئيس المحكمة أو القاضي بسجنه مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أيام.
4- واذا كان الاخلال قد وقع ممن يؤدي وظيفة في المحكمة كان لها أن توقع عليه أثناء انعقاد الجلسة ما لرئيس المصلحة توقيعه من الجزاءات التأديبية.
المادة 142-
1- اذا وقعت جنحة أو مخالفة في الجلسة من قبل شخص ما وكان من اختصاص المحكمة النظر بتلك الجريمة 
يجوز للمحكمة ان تحاكمه في الحال وتحكم عليه، بعد سماع أقوال ممثل النيابة العامة ودفاع ذلك الشخص، بالعقوبة التي يستحقها ويخضع حكمها هذا لسائر الطرق التي تخضع لها الاحكام الصادرة عنها.
2- اذا كان الجرم يخرج عن اختصاص المحكمة ، نظمت المحكمة محضرا بالواقع وأرسلته مع المشتكى عليه موقوفا الى المدعي العام لملاحقته.
3- لا تتوقف محاكمة المشتكى عليه في هذه الحالة على شكوى أو دعوى شخصية اذا كانت الجريمة من الجرائم التي يشترط القانون لرفع الدعوى فيها الحصول على مثل ذلك.
المادة 143 -
اذا كان الجرم الواقع جناية نظم رئيس المحكمة أو القاضي محضرا بالواقع وأمر بتوقيف المشتكى عليه واحاله على المدعي العام لملاحقته.
المادة 144-
الجرائم التي تقع في الجلسة ولم تحكم فيها المحكمة حال انعقادها يكون نظرها وفقا للقواعد العادية.
المادة 145-
اذا وقع من المحامي أثناء قيامه بواجبه في الجلسة وبسببه ما يستدعي مؤاخذته جزائيا أو ما يجوز اعتباره تشويشا 
مخلا بالنظام يحرر رئيس الجلسة محضرا بما حدث وللمحكمة أن تقرر احالة المحامي الى المدعي العام لاجراء التحقيق اذا كان ما وقع منه يستدعي مؤاخذته جزائيا والى نقيب المحامين اذا كان ما وقع منه يستدعي مؤاخذته تأديبيا. وفي الحالتين لا يجوز أن يكون رئيس الجلسة التي وقع  فيها الحادث أو أحد أعضائها عضوا في المحكمة التي تنظر الدعوى.
الباب الثاني 
تبليغ الاوراق القضائية 
المادة 146-
تبلغ الاوراق القضائية بمعرفة محضر أو أحد أفراد الشرطة أو الدرك وفقا للاصول المعينة في قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية مع مراعاة الاحكام الخاصة الواردة في هذا القانون.
الباب الثالث
البينات
المادة 147-
1-المتهم بريء حتى تثبت إدانته.        
2- تقام البينة في الجنايات والجنح والمخالفات بجميع طرق الاثبات ويحكم القاضي حسب قناعته الشخصية.
3- اذا نص القانون على طريقة معينة للاثبات وجب التقيد بهذه الطريقة.
4- اذا لم تقم البينة على الواقعة يقرر القاضي براءة المتهم أو الظنين أو المشتكى عليه من الجريمة المسندة اليه.
المادة 148-
1-لا يجوز للقاضي أن يعتمد إلا البينات التي قدمت أثناء المحاكمة وتناقش فيها الخصوم بصورة علنية.
2- يجوز الاعتماد على اقوال متهم ضد متهم اخر اذا وجدت قرينه اخرى تؤيدها ويحق للمتهم الاخر او وكيله مناقشة المتهم المذكور.
المادة 149-
اذا وجد ادعاء بالحق الشخصي مع القضية الجزائية وجب على القاضي اتباع قواعد الاثبات الخاصة به.
المادة 150:-
يعمل بالضبط الذي ينظمه أفراد الضابطة العدلية في الجنح والمخالفات المكلفون بإثباتها بموجب أحكام القوانين الخاصة وللمشتكي عليه إثبات عكسها بجميع طرق الإثبات.
المادة 151-
 لكي تكون للضبط قوة اثباتية يجب:
أ- أن يكون قد نظم ضمن حدود اختصاص الموظف وأثناء قيامه بمهام وظيفته.
ب- أن يكون الموظف قد شهد الواقعة بنفسه.
جـ- أن يكون الضبط صحيحا في الشكل.
أما الضبوط الاخرى فتكون جميعها كمعلومات عادية.
المادة 152-
لا يجوز اثبات واقعة بالرسائل المتبادلة بين المتهم أو الظنين او المشتكى عليه ومحاميه.
المادة 153:-
تسمع شهادة أي من أصول المتهم أو الظنين أو فروعه أو زوجه ولو بعد انقضاء الرابطة الزوجية إلا  أنه يجوز لهم الامتناع عن أداء الشهادة ضده أو ضد شركائه في اتهام واحد.
المادة 154-
اذ دعي أي من اصول المتهم أو الظنين أو فروعه أو زوجه لاداء الشهادة دفاعا عنه فان الشهادة المعطاة على الوجه المذكور سواء في الاستجواب أو في مناقشة المدعي العام يجوز الاستناد اليها في اثبات الجرم المسند الى المتهم أو الظنين.
المادة 155-
تقبل شهادة كل من الاصول والفروع او الزوج في الاجراآت الجزائية التي يقيمها احدهم على الآخر لضرر 
جسماني أو لاستعمال أحدهم الشدة مع الآخر او في الاجراءات المتعلقة بالزنا.
المادة 156-
تقبل الشهادة على السماع عن قول قيل في الوقت الذي يزعم بوقوع الجرم فيه أو قبل وقوعه أو بعده ببرهة وجيزة
 اذا كان يتعلق مباشرة بواقعة أو وقائع لها مساس بالقضية على أن تكون هذه الشهادة قد نقلت عن شخص هو نفسه شاهد ايضا.
المادة 157-
يجوز قبول الشهادة عن قول قاله شخص يدعي بوقوع فعل تعد عليه ويتعلق بذلك الفعل أو بالظروف التي اكتنفته اذا قاله حين وقوع الفعل أو بعد ذلك ببرهة وجيزة أو حالما سنحت له الفرصة لرفع شكوى بذلك أو اذا كان القول مرتبطا بالفعل  ارتباطا يجعله قسما من سياق الظروف المتعلقة مباشرة بارتكاب الجرم أو اذا أدى ذلك القول من قبل المعتدى عليه حينما كان على فراش الموت أو كان يعتقد بأنه في دور النزع كنتيجة مباشرة للتعدي وان كان الشخص الذي أدى ذلك القول لم يحضر كشاهدة أو تعذر حضوره لدى المحاكمة لوفاته أو عجزه أو مرضه أو تغيبه عن المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية.
المادة 158-
1- يجوز سماع الشهود الذين لم يبلغوا خمس عشرة سنة بدون حلف يمين على سبيل الاستدلال اذا تبين انهم لا يدركون كنه اليمين.
2- ان الشهادة التي تؤخذ على سبيل الاستدلال لا تكفي وحدها للادانة ما لم تكن مؤيدة ببينة أخرى.
3- مع مراعاة احكام المادة (74) من هذا القانون والفقرتين (1) و (2) من هذه المادة ،  يجوز للمدعي العام او المحكمة  اذا اقتضت الضرورة وبقرار معلل استخدام التقنية الحديثة وذلك حماية للشهود الذين لم يكملوا الثامنة عشر من العمر عند الادلاء بشهادتهم وعلى ان تمكن هذه الوسائل أي خصم من مناقشة الشاهد اثناء المحاكمة ، وتعد هذه الشهادة بينة مقبولة في القضية.
المادة 159-
ان الافادة التي يؤديها المتهم أو الظنين أو المشتكى عليه في غير حضور المدعي العام يعترف فيها بارتكابه جرما 
تقبل فقط اذا قدمت النيابة بينة على الظروف التي اديت فيها واقتنعت المحكمة بأن المتهم أو الظنين أو المشتكى عليه أداها طوعا واختيارا.
المادة 160:-
1- لاثبات هوية المتهم او الظنين او المشتكى عليه او هوية من  له علاقة بالجرم تقبل في معرض البنية بصمات الاصتابع راحة اليد وباطن القدم اثناء المحاكمات واجراءات التحقيق اذا قدمت بواطة الشاهد او الشهود وكانت مؤيدة  بالبينه الفنية كما يجوز قبول الصور الشمسية في معرض البينة للتعرف على صاحبها 
2- عند تطبيق حكم هذه المادة تراعى احكام الباب الثالث من الكتاب الثاني من هذا القانون
المادة 161-
1- ان التقرير الذي يستدل منه بأنه صادر من الموظف المسؤول عن مختبر الحكومة الكيماوي أو من محلل الحكومة الكيماوي والموقع بتوقيعه والمتضمن نتيجة الفحص الكيماوي أو التحليل الذي أجراه بنفسه بشأن أية مادة مشتبه فيها يقبل في معرض البينة في الاجراءات الجزائية دون أن يدعى ذلك الموظف أو المحلل كشاهد.
2- بالرغم من أحكام الفقرة (1) يترتب على الموظف أو المحلل أن يحضر كشاهد في الاجراءات الجزائية القائمة أمام أية محكمة بما في ذلك محكمة الصلح اذا رأت المحكمة أو قاضي الصلح أن حضوره ضروري لتأمين العدالة.
المادة 162-
1-إذا تعذر إحضار شاهد أدى شهادة في التحقيقات الأولية بعد حلف اليمين إلى المحكمة لوفاته أو عجزه أو مرضه أو غيابه عن المملكة أو لأي سبب آخر ترى المحكمة معه عدم تمكنها من سماع شهادته يجوز للمحكمة أن تأمر بتلاوة إفادته  أثناء المحاكمة كبينة في القضية وفي الجنح التي لا يفرض القانون إجراء تحقيق أولي فيها يجوز للمحكمة صرف النظر عن أي شاهد للأسباب ذاتها والمبينة في هذه المادة.
2- للمحكمة أن تأمر ولو من تلقاء نفسها أثناء نظر الدعوى وفي أي دور من أدوار المحاكمة فيها بتقديم أي دليل وبدعوة أي شاهد تراه لازما لظهور الحقيقة.
المادة 163-
اذا ابلغ الشاهد مذكرة دعوى لاداء الشهادة ولم يحضر تصدر المحكمة مذكرة احضار بحقه ولها ان تقضي بتغريمه حتى عشرين ديناراً.
المادة 164-
اذا حضر الشاهد المحكوم عليه بالغرامة ، ان كان أثناء المحاكمة أو بعدها، وأبدى عذرا مشروعا عن غيابه فللمحكمة أن تعفيه منها.
المادة 165-
 اذا امتنع الشاهد بغير مبرر قانوني عن اداء اليمين أو عن الاجابة على الاسئلة التي توجهها اليه المحكمة فيجوز لها أن تودعه السجن مدة لا تتجاوز شهرا واحدا واذا قبل أثناء مدة ايداعه السجن وقبل اختتام الاجراءات أن يحلف  اليمين ويجيب على الاسئلة التي تلقى عليه يفرج عنه في الحال بعد قيامه بذلك.
الباب الرابع
اصول المحاكمة لدى المحاكم البدائية في القضايا الجنحوية 
المادة 166-
1- لا يقدم أي شخص للمحاكمة أمام محكمة بدائية من أجل الجرائم التي يخرج حق النظر فيها عن اختصاص
 قضاة الصلح أو الجرائم الملازمة لها، ما لم يصدر بحقه المدعي العام قرار ظن من أجل محاكمته بتلك الجريمة.
2- تنعقد جلسات المحكمة البدائية بحضور ممثل النيابة العامة والكاتب.
المادة 167-
في المحاكمات التي تجري أمام قاضي الصلح وغيرها التي لا يفرض القانون تمثيل النيابة فيها يجوز للشاكي أو وكيله حضور المحاكمة والقيام بدور ممثل النيابة فيها من حيث تسمية البينة وتقديمها بما في ذلك استجواب الشهود ومناقشة  الدفاع وطلب إجراء الخبرة.
المادة 168-
1-يسوغ للظنين في دعاوى الجنحة غير المعاقب عليها بالحبس أن ينيب عنه وكيلا ما لم تقرر المحكمة حضره بالذات.
2-على الرغم مما ورد في الفقرة (1) من هذه المادة إذا كان الظنين شخصاً معنوياً يسوغ له في الدعوى الجنحية أن ينيب عنه وكيلا من المحامين ما لم تقرر المحكمة حضور ممثله بالذات.
المادة 169-
اذا لم يحضر الظنين الى المحكمة في اليوم والساعة المعينين في مذكرة الدعوى المبلغة له حسب الاصول، للمحكمة أن تحاكمه غيابيا، ولو كان مكفولا، ولها في مثل هذه الحالة الاخيرة ان تصدر مذكرة قبض بحقه.
المادة 170-
اذا حضر المدعي بالحق الشخصي أو الظنين المحاكمة ثم انسحب منها لأي سبب كان أو اذا غاب عن المحاكمة بعد حضوره احدى جلساتها تعتبر المحاكمة وجاهية بحقه وتبدأ مدة الاستئناف من تاريخ تبلغه الحكم وفق أحكام قانون اصول  المحاكمات المدنية المعمول به.
المادة 171-
تجري المحاكمة علانية ما لم تقرر المحكمة اجراءها سرا بداعي المحافظة على النظام العام أو الاخلاق ويمكن في جميع الاحوال منع الاحداث أو فئة معينة من الناس من حضور المحاكمة.
المادة 172-
1- عند البدء في المحاكمة يتلو كاتب المحكمة قرار الظن والاوراق والوثائق الاخرى أن وجدت، ويوضح ممثل النيابة العامة والمدعي الشخصي أو وكيله وقائع الدعوى، ثم تسأل المحكمة الظنين عن التهمة المسندة اليه.
2- اذا اعترف الظنين بالتهمة، يأمر الرئيس بتسجيل اعترافه بكلمات أقرب ما تكون الى الالفاظ التي استعملها في اعترافه ومن ثم تدينه المحكمة، وتحكم عليه بالعقوبة التي تستلزمها جريمته الا اذا بدت لها أسباب كافية تقضي بعكس ذلك.
3- اذا رفض الظنين الاجابة يعتبر انه غير معترف بالتهمة ويأمر رئيس المحكمة بتدوين ذلك في الضبط.
4- اذا انكر الظنين التهمة أو رفض الاجابة عليها، أو لم تقنع المحكمة باعترافه تشرع في استماع البينات وفقا لما هو منصوص عليه فيما بعد.
المادة 173-
1- تدعو المحكمة شهود النيابة وشهود المدعي الشخصي وتسمع أقوالهم من قبلها مباشرة، وتعرض عليهم المواد الجرمية (ان وجدت)، ويجوز للنيابة والمدعي الشخصي توجيه أسئلة لكل شاهد، كما يجوز للظنين أو وكيله أن يوجه مثل هذه  الاسئلة الى الشهود ويناقشهم فيها.
2- اذا لم يوكل للظنين محاميا فللمحكمة عند استجواب كل شاهد أن تسأل الظنين اذا كان يرغب في توجيه أسئلة الى ذلك الشاهد وتدون في الضبط أسئلته وأجوبة الشهود عليها.
المادة 174-
1- يسأل رئيس المحكمة كل شاهد قبل سماع شهادته عن اسمه وشهرته وعمره ومهنته وموطنه وهل هو في خدمة أحد الفريقين أو من ذوي قرباه وعن درجة القرابة ويحلفه اليمين باللّه العظيم بأن يشهد الحق بدون زيادة أو نقصان ويدون جميع ذلك في محضر المحاكمة).
2- تتلى على الشاهد افادته السابقة ان وجدت ويطلب منه التوفيق بينها اذا وجد تناقض فيها مع افادته المؤداة أمام المحكمة.
المادة 175-
1- بعد سماع بينة النيابة يجوز للمحكمة أن تقرر عدم وجود قضية ضد الظنين وأن تصدر قرارها الفاصل فيها وإلا سألت الظنين عما إذا كان يرغب في إعطاء إفادة دفاعاً عن نفسه فإذا أعطى مثل هذه الإفادة جاز لممثل النيابة العامة مناقشته.
2- بعد ان يعطي الظنين افادة تسأله المحكمة اذا كان لديه شهود أو بينة أخرى يعزز فيها دفاعه، فاذا ذكر أن لديه شهوداً ، دعتهم المحكمة وسمعت شهاداتهم.
3- تدعو المحكمة شهود الدفاع على نفقة الظنين ما لم تقرر المحكمة عكس ذلك.
4- للظنين أو وكيله حق توجيه أسئلة الى شهود الدفاع ، كما أن لممثل النيابة والمدعي الشخصي حق مناقشة هؤلاء الشهود.
المادة 176-
بعد استماع البينات يبدي المدعي الشخصي مطالبه وممثل النيابة العامة مطالعته والظنين والمسؤول بالمال دفاعهما وبعد ذلك تحكم المحكمة في الحال أو في جلسة تالية.
المادة 177-
اذا ثبت أن الظنين ارتكب الجرم المسند اليه تحكم عليه المحكمة بالعقوبة وتقضي في الحكم نفسه بالالزامات المدنية.
المادة 178-
اذا تبين أن الفعل لا يؤلف جرما أو ان الظنين بريء منه قررت المحكمة عدم مسؤوليته أو اعلنت براءته وتقضي على المدعي الشخصي في الوقت ذاته بطلب الظنين التعويض اذا ظهر لها ان الدعوى اقيمت عليه بصورة كيدية.
المادة 179-
1- اذا كان الفعل من نوع المخالفة أو الجنحة العائد حق النظر فيها الى المحكمة الصلحية تقضي المحكمة بأساس القضية وبالتعويض الشخصي عند الاقتضاء.
2- أما اذا كان الفعل ملازما لجنحة من اختصاص المحكمة البدائية تقضي المحكمة فيهما بحكم واحد.
المادة 180-
اذا وجدت المحكمة أن الفعل يشكل جريمة جناية، قضت بعدم اختصاصها، واذا أصر المدعي العام على قراره الظني، عند توديع الدعوى اليه عندئذ يحل الخلاف على الاختصاص بطريقة تعيين المرجع ويبقى لها حق اصدار مذكرة التوقيف عند الحاجة.
المادة 181-
1- يحكم برسوم ونفقات الدعوى وفقا لاحكام نظام رسوم المحاكم.
2- يمكن اعفاء المدعي الشخصي الذي خسر الدعوى من الرسوم والنفقات كلها أو بعضها اذا اتضح حسن نيته.
المادة 182-
يجب أن يشتمل الحكم النهائي على العلل والاسباب الموجبة له وأن تذكر فيه المادة القانونية المنطبق عليها الفعل وهل هو قابل الاستئناف أم لا.
المادة 183-
1- يوقع قضاة المحكمة مسودة الحكم قبل تفهيمه ويوقعها الكاتب غب تلاوته.
2- واذا كان الحكم خاليا من التوقيع غرم الكاتب بدينار حتى عشرة دنانير غرامة واستهدف القاضي للشكوى من الحكام.
3- تصدر المحكمة حكمها بالاجماع أو بالاكثرية.
4- يتلو رئيس المحكمة أو من ينيبه الحكم في جلسة علنية ويؤرخ بتاريخ تفهمه.
5- يسجل الحكم بعد صدوره في سجل المحكمة الخاص ويحفظ أصل الحكم مع أوراق الدعوى العائدة اليه.
المادة 184-
للمحكوم عليه غيابيا أن يعترض على الحكم في ميعاد عشرة أيام ابتداء من اليوم الذي يلي تاريخ تبلغه الحكم وذلك باستدعاء يرفعه الى المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم اما مباشرة واما بواسطة محكمة موطنه.
المادة 185-
1- يرد الاعتراض الوارد بعد انقضاء الميعاد المبين في المادة السابقة.
2- أما اذا لم يبلغ المحكوم عليه الحكم بالذات أو لم يستدل من معاملات انفاذه ان المحكوم عليه علم بصدوره يبقى الاعتراض مقبولا حتى سقوط العقوبة بالتقادم.
المادة 186-
يرد الاعتراض اذا لم يحضر المحكوم عليه الجلسة الاولى للمحاكمة الاعتراضية أو تغيب قبل أن يتقرر قبول اعتراضه شكلا.
المادة 187-
اذا قبل الاعتراض شكلا اعتبر الحكم الغيابي كأنه لم يكن مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 180 المتعلقة بمذكرة التوقيف الصادرة عن المحكمة.
المادة 188-
1- لا يسوغ الاعتراض على الحكم الغيابي القاضي برد الاعتراض وانما يسوغ استئنافه وفقا للاصول المبينة فيما بعد.
2- ويشمل هذا الاستئناف الحكم الغيابي الاول.
المادة 189-
1- لا يقبل الحكم الغيابي الصادر بمثابة الوجاهي الاعتراض وانما يسوغ استئنافه وفقا للاصول المبينة فيما بعد.
2- اذا تضمن الحكم الغيابي انه قابل للاعتراض، ولم يكن كذلك، قررت المحكمة رد الاعتراض، ويبقى للمحكوم عليه المعترض استئناف الحكم خلال المدة القانونية وتبتدىء من اليوم الذي يلي صدور قرار الرد، أو تبلغه اذا كان غيابيا.
المادة 190-
 في نهاية كل خمسة عشر يوما من كل شهر ترسل المحكمة الى النائب العام جدولا بالاحكام الصادرة خلالها.
المادة 191-
يقبل الطعن بطريق الاستئناف في الاحكام الجنحوية ويجري وفقا للقواعد والاصول المنصوص عليها في باب الاستئناف.
المادة 192-
لا ينفذ الحكم قبل انقضاء ميعاد الاستئناف ولا قبل البت في الاستئناف عند وقوعه.
المادة 193-
 اذا كان الظنين أو المشتكى عليه موقوفا وقضت محكمة الدرجة الاولى بالبراءة اطلق سراحه فور صدور الحكم بالرغم من استئنافه واذا قضت بعقوبة الحبس أو الغرامة اطلق سراحه فور انفاذها.
الباب الخامس 
الفصل الاول 
الاصول الموجزة 
المادة 194-
تجري في مخالفة القوانين والانظمة البلدية والصحية والنقل على الطرق الاصول الموجزة الآتي بيانها.
المادة 195-
1- عند وقوع مخالفة للقوانين والانظمة المذكورة وكانت تستوجب عقوبة تكديرية ترسل ورقة الضبط المنظمة بها الى القاضي المختص فيحكم بالعقوبة التي يستوجبها الفعل قانونا بدون دعوة المشتكى عليه.
2- يصدر القاضي حكمه في ميعاد عشرة أيام ما لم يوجب القانون ميعاد أقصر من ذلك.
المادة 196-
يأخذ القاضي بصحة الوقائع المثبتة في أوراق الضبط الموافقة لاصول تنظيمها.
المادة 197-
 يشتمل القرار القاضي بالعقوبة على ذكر الفعل ووصفه والمادة القانونية المنطبقة عليه.
المادة 198-
تخضع هذه الاحكام للتبليغ ولطرق المراجعة العادية.
المادة 199-
لا تطبق الاصول الموجزة المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل عندما يكون في الدعوى مدع شخصي.
الباب السادس 
اصول المحاكمة لدى المحاكم البدائية في القضايا الجنائية
الفصل الاول 
وظائف رئيس محكمة الجنايات
المادة 200-
يدير رئيس محكمة الجنايات الجلسة ويتخذ التدابير اللازمة لحسن سير المحاكمة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 201-
1- يتمتع رئيس محكمة الجنايات بسلطة يكون له بمقتضاها الحق في أن يتخذ من تلقاء نفسه جميع التدابير التي يراها مؤدية لتأمين العدالة.
2- ويكل القانون الى ضميره وشرفه بذل غاية جهده في سبيل هذا الامر.
الفصل الثاني
وظائف المدعي العام 
المادة 202-
يتولى المدعي العام بنفسه أو بواسطة احد مساعديه الادعاء على المتهمين بالجرائم الواردة في قرار الاتهام. ولا يسوغ له ان يدعي على المتهمين بأفعال خارجة عن منطوق قرار الاتهام.
المادة 203-
يجب على المدعي العام حالما يصله قرار الاتهام أن يصرف اهتمامه بتنظيم لائحة الاتهام وقائمة بأسماء الشهود ويقوم بتبليغها مع قرار الاتهام الى المتهم وبعد ان يودع اضبارة الدعوى الى المحكمة، يقوم باتمام المعاملات الاولية واتخاذ الوسائل اللازمة لاجراء المحاكمة في الموعد المعين لها.
المادة 204-
يحضر ممثل النيابة جلسات المحاكمة وتفهيم الحكم.
المادة 205-
يطلب ممثل النيابة باسم القانون من المحكمة ما يرتأيه من المطالب ، وعلى المحكمة ان تثبت مطالبه في محضر المحاكمة وتبت فيها.
الفصل الثالث
الاجراءات
المادة 206-
1- لا يقدم شخص للمحاكمة في قضية جنائية الا اذا كان النائب العام أو من يقوم مقامه قد أصدر قرارا باتهامه بتلك الجريمة.
2- ينبغي أن تتضمن لائحة الاتهام اسم المتهم وتاريخ توقيفه ونوع الجرم المسند اليه وتاريخ وقوعه وتفاصيل التهمة والمواد القانونية التي يستند اليها الاتهام واسم الشخص الذي وقع عليه الجرم.
المادة 207-
يبلغ المدعي العام صورة عن قرار الاتهام ولائحة الاتهام وقائمة بأسماء الشهود للمتهم قبل يوم المحاكمة بسبعة أيام
على الاقل.
المادة 208-
1- بعد أن يودع المدعي العام اضبارة الدعوى الى المحكمة ، على رئيس المحكمة أو من ينيبه من قضاة المحكمة في الجرائم التي يعاقب عليها بالاعدام أو الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة أو الاعتقال المؤبد أن يحضر المتهم ويسأل منه هل اختار محاميا للدفاع عنه فان لم يكن قد فعل وكانت حالته المادية لا تساعده على اقامة محام عين له الرئيس أو نائبه محاميا.
2- يدفع من خزينة الحكومة للمحامي الذي عين بمقتضى الفقرة السابقة مبلغ عشرة دنانير عن كل جلسة يحضرها على أن لا تقل هذه الأجور عن مائتي دينار ولا تزيد على خمسمائة دينار.
المادة 209-
لوكيل المتهم أن ينسخ على نفقته الاوراق التي يرى فيها فائدة للدفاع.
المادة 210-
اذا صدر بحق مرتكبي الجرم الواحد أو بعضهم قرارات اتهام مستقلة فللمحكمة أن تقرر توحيد الدعاوى المتعلقة بهم اما من تلقاء نفسها واما بناء على طلب ممثل النيابة.
المادة 211-
اذا تضمن قرار الاتهام عدة جرائم غير متلازمة فللمحكمة أن تقرر من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على طلب ممثل النيابة أو الدفاع أن لا يحاكم المتهمون بادىء ذي بدء الا عن بعض هذه الجرائم دون البعض الآخر.
المادة 212-
1-  يمثل المتهم أمام المحكمة طليقا بغير قيود ولا اغلال وانما تجري عليه الحراسة اللازمة. ولا يجوز ابعاده عن الجلسة أثناء نظر الدعوى الا اذا وقع منه تشويش يستدعي ذلك وفي هذه الحالة تستمر الاجراءات الى ان يمكن السير فيها بحضوره، وعلى المحكمة أن توقفه على ما تم في غيبته من الاجراءات.
2-اذا لم يحضر المتهم الذي مثل امام المدعي العام ، والمتبلغ موعد المحاكمة ، فللمحكمة ان تحاكمه غيابيا واذا حضر احدى الجلسات وتخلف بعد ذلك عن الحضور فتجري المحاكمة بحقه بمثابة الوجاهي ، ويكون الحكم في الحالة الاولى قابلا للاعتراض وفقا للاجراءات المنصوص عليها في المواد من (184) الى (189) من هذا القانون وفي الحالة الثانية يكون الحكم قابلا للاستئناف ضمن المواعيد المحددة لذلك.
المادة 213-
1- يسأل الرئيس المتهم عن اسمه وشهرته وعمره ومهنته ومحل اقامته وولادته وما اذا كان متزوجا أو صدر بحقه حكم سابق أم لا.
2- تجري المحاكمة علانية ما لم تقرر المحكمة اجراءها سرا بداعي المحافظة على النظام العام أو الاخلاق العامة أو كانت الدعوى تتعلق بالمرض ، وللمحكمة في مطلق الاحوال أن تمنع فئات معينة من الناس من حضور المحاكمة.
المادة 214-
يدون كاتب المحكمة بأمر الرئيس جميع وقائع المحاكمة في محضر الجلسة ويوقعه مع الهيئة الحاكمة.
المادة 215-
1- ينبه الرئيس وكيل المتهم ان وجد ان يدافع عن موكله بشكل لا يخل بحرمة القانون.
2- ينبه الرئيس المتهم ان يصغي الى كل ما سيتلى عليه ويأمر كاتب المحكمة بتلاوة قرار الظن وقرار الاتهام ولائحة الاتهام وقائمة اسماء الشهود والضبوط والوثائق الاخرى.
3- وبعد ذلك يلخص الرئيس للمتهم مآل التهمة الموجهة اليه ويوعز اليه بأن ينتبه الى الادلة التي سترد بحقه.
المادة 216-
1- بعد ان يتلو الكاتب ما ذكر في المادة السابقة من قرارات ووثائق وبعد أن يوضح ممثل النيابة وقائع الدعوى ، والمدعي الشخصي أو وكيله شكواه، يسأل الرئيس ، المتهم عن التهمة المسندة اليه.
2- اذا اعترف المتهم بالتهمة ، يأمر الرئيس بتسجيل اعترافه بكلمات أقرب ما تكون الى الالفاظ التي استعملها في اعترافه، ويجوز للمحكمة الاكتفاء باعترافه، وعندئذ تحكم عليه بالعقوبة التي تستلزمها جريمته الا اذا رأت خلاف ذلك.
3- اذا رفض المتهم الاجابة يعتبر غير معترف بالتهمة ويأمر رئيس المحكمة بتدوين ذلك في الضبط.
4- اذا انكر المتهم التهمة أو رفض الاجابة عليها أو لم تقنع المحكمة باعترافه بها تشرع - المحكمة - في الاستماع الى شهود الاثبات.
المادة 217-
 لا يجوز للنيابة والمدعي الشخصي استدعاء أي شخص للشهادة لم يرد اسمه في قائمة أسماء الشهود ما لم يكن المتهم أو محاميه قد تبلغ اشعارا باسم الشاهد الذي يراد استدعاؤه.
المادة 218-
يتخذ الرئيس عند الاقتضاء التدابير اللازمة لمنع الشهود من الاختلاط قبل اداء الشهادة.
المادة 219-
 1- يؤدي كل شاهد شهادته منفردا.
2- يسأل الرئيس كل شاهد قبل استماع افادته عن اسمه وشهرته وعمره ومهنته وموطنه أو سكنه وهل يعرف المتهم قبل الجرم وهل هو  في خدمة أحد الفريقين أو من ذوي قرباه وعن درجة القرابة ويحلفه اليمين باللّه العظيم بأن ينطق بالحق بدون زيادة ولا نقصان.
3- يجوز للمحكمة أن لا تأخذ بشهادة الذي لم يحلف اليمين أو انه رفض حلفها.
4- اذا قرر الشاهد انه لم يعد يذكر واقعة من الوقائع يجوز ان يتلى من شهادته التي أقرها في التحقيق الجزء الخاص بهذه الواقعة.
5- تتلى أقوال الشاهد السابقة، ويأمر الرئيس كاتب المحكمة بتدوين ما يظهر بينها وبين شهادته من الزيادة والنقصان أو التغيير والتباين، بعد أن يستوضح منه عن سبب ذلك.
المادة 220-
1- عند انتهاء الشاهد من شهادته يسأله الرئيس هل المتهم الحاضر هو المقصود بشهادته ثم يسأل المتهم عن طعنه بالشاهد وهل له اعتراض على شهادته.
2- يجوز للمحكمة قبل سماع شهادة الشاهد أو أثنائها أو بعدها ان تخرج المتهم أو المتهمين من قاعة المحاكمة وأن تبقي منهم من تريد لتستوضحه منفردا أو مجتمعا مع غيره عن بعض وقائع الدعوى، غير انه لا يجوز أن تتابع المحاكمة قبل ان يطلع المتهم على الامور التي جرت بغيابه.
3- لممثل النيابة العامة أن يطلب من المحكمة القيام بمثل هذا الاجراء.
المادة 221
 1- بعد فراغ المحكمة من سماع شهادة الشاهد، يجوز للمتهم أو محاميه أن يوجه بواسطة المحكمة أي سؤال الى كل شاهد دعي لاثبات التهمة بما في ذلك المشتكي اذا دعي كشاهد، ويجوز للنيابة أن توجه مثل هذه الاسئلة، في المسائل التي أثيرت، وكذلك يجوز للنيابة أن توجه أسئلة الى شهود الدفاع، وللدفاع أيضا توجيه أسئلة في المسائل التي أثيرت أثناء المناقشة.
2- وللمحكمة أيضا أن تستوضح الشاهد عن كل ما تعتبره مساعدا على ظهور الحقيقة.
3- يدون في الضبوط جميع ما يرد أثناء الاستجواب والمناقشة وكذلك الاعتراضات التي تثار أثناء المحاكمة.
المادة 222-
لا يبرح الشاهد قاعة المحاكمة ما لم يأذن له الرئيس بذلك.
المادة 223-
 بعد سماع شهود النيابة والمدعي الشخصي يستمع الى شهود المتهم.
المادة 224-
 أثناء استماع الشهود يسوغ للمحكمة أن تخرج من تريد من الشهود من قاعة المحاكمة أو ادخال واحد أو أكثر ممن اخرجوا لاستعادة شهادته على حدة أو بحضور بعضهم بعضا، ويسوغ لممثل النيابة العامة أو المتهم ان يطلب من المحكمة القيام بمثل هذا الاجراء.
المادة 225-
اذا تبين من المحاكمة ان احد الشهود كاذب في شهادته فعلى المحكمة ان توقفه في الحال من تلقاء نفسها او بناء على طلب المدعي العام او ممثله وتحيله للمدعي العام للتحقيق معه ، ولا توقف هذه الاحالة اجراءات السير في الدعوى الاصلية.
المادة 226-
1- للمحكمة أثناء النظر في الدعوى أن تستدعي من تلقاء نفسها أي شخص لاستماع أقواله كشاهد اذا رأت أن ذلك يساعد على اظهار الحقيقة، ولها اصدار مذكرة احضار اذا دعت الضرورة لذلك، ولها أيضا أن تسمع شهادة أي انسان يحضر من تلقاء نفسه لابداء معلومات في الدعوى.
2- أن تطلع المتهم والشهود وكل من له علاقة في الدعوى على جميع المواد المضبوطة المتعلقة بالجرم والتي يمكن أن تكون مدارا لثبوته وتسأل من كل واحد منهم عن تلك المواد.
المادة 227-
1- اذا كان المتهم أو الشهود أو أحدهم لا يحسنون التكلم باللغة العربية عين رئيس المحكمة ترجمانا لا يقل عمره عن الثامنة عشرة وحلفه اليمين بأن يترجم فيما بينهم وبين المحكمة بصدق وأمانة.
2- اذا لم تراع أحكام هذه المادة تكون المعاملة باطلة.
المادة 228-
يسوغ للمتهم وممثل النيابة أن يطلبا رد الترجمان المعين على أن يبديا الاسباب الموجبة لذلك وتفصل المحكمة في الامر.
المادة 229-
 لا يسوغ انتخاب الترجمان من الشهود وأعضاء المحكمة الناظرة في الدعوى ولو رضي المتهم وممثل النيابة والا كانت المعاملة باطلة.
المادة 230-
 اذا كان المتهم أو الشاهد ابكم أصم ولا يعرف الكتابة عين الرئيس للترجمة بينه وبين المحكمة من اعتاد مخاطبته أو مخاطبة أمثاله بالاشارة أو بالوسائل الفنية الاخرى.
المادة 231-
اذا كان الابكم والاصم من الشهود أو المتهمين يعرف الكتابة فيسطر كاتب المحكمة الاسئلة والملاحظات ويسلمها اليه فيجيب عليها خطيا، ويتولى الكاتب جميع ذلك في الجلسة.
المادة 232-
اذا تبين للمحكمة لدى الانتهاء من سماع البينات المقدمة من النيابة وجود قضية ضد المتهم تسأله عما اذا كان يرغب في اعطاء افادة دفاعا عن نفسه فاذا اعطى مثل هذه الافادة يجوز للمدعي العام أو ممثله مناقشة المتهم. بعد أن يعطي المتهم افادة تسأله المحكمة اذا كان لديه شهود أو بينة أخرى يعزز بها دفاعه فاذا ذكر ان لديه شهودا تسمع المحكمة شهادتهم ان كانوا حاضرين والا اجلت المحاكمة واصدرت لهم مذكرة حضور.
يجلب شهود الدفاع على نفقة المتهم ما لم تقرر المحكمة عكس ذلك.
المادة 233:-
1-يتعين على المدعي العام في كل حالة يعتقد أن المتهم مصاب بمرض نفسي أو إعاقة عقلية أ ن يضعه تحت الرقابة الطبية اللازمة وذلك للتحقق من سلامته النفسية والعقلية ولا يوقف ذلك إجراءات التحقيق ضده.
2-إذا ظهر للمحكمة أ ن المتهم مصاب بالمرض النفسي أو الإعاقة تصدر قراراً بوضعه تحت رقابة ثلاثة من أطباء الحكومة المختصين بالأمراض النفسية والعقلية للمدة التي تراها لازمة وذلك لتزويد المحكمة بتقرير طبي عن وضعه المرضي.
3-إذا تحققت المحكمة من الرقابة الطبية التي أجرتها أن المتهم مصاب (بمرض نفسي ) يبقى تحت الأشراف  الطبي إلى أن يصبح أهلا للمحاكمة وتفهم مجرياتها حيث تشرع بمحاكمته بعد ذلك ، أما إذا كانت حالة المريض النفسي لا يؤمل شفاؤها فتقرر المحكمة إيداعه في مستشفى الأمراض العقلية.
4-إذا تبين للمحكمة أن المريض نفسياً قد أرتكب التهمة المسندة إليه وأنه كان حين ارتكابه إياها مصابا بالمرض الذي جعله عاجزاً عن إدراك كنه أعماله أو أنه محظور عليه إتيان العمل أو الترك الذي يكون الجرم قررت أدانته وعدم مسؤوليته جزائياً وأعمال المادة (92) من قانون العقوبات بحقه.
5-إذا تبين للمحكمة من الرقابة الطبية التي أجرتها أن المتهم مصاب بإعاقة عقلية (تخلف عقلي) وتبين لها ارتكابه للتهمة المسندة إليه قررت أدانته وعدم مسؤوليته ووضعه تحت إشراف مراقب السلوك من سنة إلى خمس سنوات على أن ليس هناك ما يمنع المحكمة قبل ذلك من وضعه في المركز الوطني للصحة النفسية أو أي مأوى علاجي أخر لمعالجته من مظاهر السلوك الخطيرة على
الأمن العام الذي قد يرافق تخلفه.
المادة 234-
يجوز للمحكمة أن تعدل التهمة وفقا للشروط التي تراها عادلة على أن لا يبنى هذا التعديل على وقائع لم تشملها البينة المقدمة. واذا كان التعديل يعرض المتهم لعقوبة أشد تؤجل القضية لمدة تراها المحكمة ضرورية لتمكين المتهم من تحضير دفاعه على التهمة المعدلة.
المادة 235-
بعد الانتهاء من سماع البينات يبدي المدعي العام مطالعته والمدعي الشخصي مطالبه والمتهم والمسؤول بالمال دفاعهما وبعد ذلك تختتم المحاكمة.
الفصل الرابع 
الحكم 
المادة 236-
1- بعد ان يعلن الرئيس ختام المحاكمة تختلي المحكمة في غرفة المذاكرة وتدقق في قرار الاتهام وأوراق الضبط وادعاءات ومدافعات ممثل النيابة والمدعي الشخصي والمتهم ثم تتذاكر فيها وتضع حكمها باجماع الاراء أو بأغلبيتها.
2- تقضي المحكمة بالتجريم عند ثبوت الفعل وبالتبرئة عند انتفاء الادلة أو عدم كفايتها وبعدم المسؤولية اذا كان الفعل لا يؤلف جرما أو لا يستوجب عقابا.
3- اذا قررت المحكمة التجريم تسمع أقوال ممثل النيابة وأقوال المدعي الشخصي والمتهم أو محاميه ثم تقضي بالعقوبة وبالالزامات المدنية.
المادة 237-
1- يشتمل القرار على  ملخص الوقائع الواردة في قرار الاتهام والمحاكمة وعلى ملخص مطالب المدعي الشخصي والمدعي العام ودفاع المتهم وعلى الادلة والاسباب الموجبة للتجريم أو عدمه، أما قرار الحكم فيجب أن يشتمل على المادة القانونية المنطبق عليها الفعل في حالة التجريم وعلى تحديد العقوبة والالزامات المدنية.
2- يوقع القضاة الحكم قبل تفهيمه ويتلى علنا بحضور المتهم وممثل النيابة ويفهم الرئيس المحكوم عليه بأن له الحق باستئناف الحكم خلال خمسة عشر يوما بعد أن تلقى عليه النصائح اللازمة.
المادة 238-
 اذا قضت المحكمة ببراءة المتهم أو عدم مسؤوليته اطلق سراحه في الحال ما لم يكن موقوفا لداع آخر.
المادة 239-
يجوز للمحكمة أن تضمن الشخص الذي تدينه بجرم من غير الجرائم التي تستوجب الاعدام أو الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة رسوم المحاكمة والنفقات الناشئة عنها مع مصاريف الشهود كلها أو بعضها وتحصل الرسوم بنفس الطريقة التي تحصل بها الغرامات.
المادة 240-
 يحكم برسوم ونفقات الدعوى على المدعي الشخصي غير المحق في دعواه ويمكن اعفاؤه منها كلها أو بعضها اذا اتضح حسن نيته ويكون قرار الاعفاء مفصل الاسباب.
المادة 241-
اذا اعتبرت المحكمة أن الفعل المسند الى المتهم لا يؤلف جناية بل جنحة أو مخالفة تبقي يدها على الدعوى وتحكم بها.
المادة 242-
1- تسجل خلاصة الحكم بعد صدوره في سجل المحكمة الخاص بالاحكام. ويحفظ أصل الحكم مع أوراق الدعوى العائدة اليه.
2- ترسل المحكمة الى النائب العام في نهاية كل خمسة عشر يوما من كل شهر جدولا بالاحكام التي صدرت خلالها.
الباب السابع 
محاكمة المتهم الفار من وجه العدالة 
المادة 243-
1- اذا قرر النائب اتهام شخص لم يقبض عليه أو لم يسلم نفسه، يصدر مع قرار الاتهام مذكرة أخذ وقبض، تتضمن منح السلطة لكل فرد من سلطات الامن القاء القبض عليه وتسليمه الى النيابة.
2- على المدعي العام بعد تسلمه أوراق الدعوى بما فيها قرار الاتهام، ان ينظم لائحة الاتهام وقائمة بأسماء الشهود ويرسلها مع صورة عن قرار الاتهام ، لتبليغها الى موطن المتهم الاخير، وبعد التبليغ، عليه أن يرسل الدعوى الى المحكمة لمحاكمته.
3- على الرئيس بعد تسلمه اضبارة الدعوى أن يصدر قرارا بامهال المتهم مدة عشرة أيام لتسليم نفسه الى السلطات القضائية خلال هذه المدة. ويذكر في القرار نوع الجناية. والامر بالقبض عليه وان كل من يعلم بمحل وجوده عليه أن يخبر عنه.
4- اذا لم يسلم المتهم نفسه خلال هذه المدة يعتبر فارا من وجه العدالة وتوضع أمواله وأملاكه تحت ادارة الحكومة ما دام فارا ويحرم من التصرف بها ويمنع من اقامة أية دعوى، وكل تصرف قام به أو التزام تعهد به بعد ذلك يعتبر باطلا.
المادة 244-
1- ينشر قرار الامهال في الجريدة الرسمية أو في احدى الجرائد المحلية ويعلق على باب سكن المتهم الاخير أو في ساحة بلدته وعلى باب قاعة محكمة البداية.
2- يبلغ المدعي العام في الحال القرار المذكور الى مأمور التسجيل المختص لوضع اشارة الحجز على عقارات المتهم.
المادة 245-
بعد انقضاء مهلة العشرة الايام المعينة في المادة 243 تشرع محكمة الجنايات بمحاكمة المتهم غيابيا.
المادة 246-
1- لا يقبل وكيل عن المتهم في المحاكمة الغيابية.
2- واذا كان المتهم خارج الاراضي الاردنية أو تعذر حضوره للمحاكمة فيحق لاقربائه وأصدقائه تقديم معذرته واثبات مشروعيتها.
المادة 247-
اذا قبلت المحكمة المعذرة قررت ارجاء محاكمة المتهم ووضع أملاكه تحت ادارة الخزينة مدة مناسبة باعتبار ماهية المعذرة وبعد المسافة.
المادة 248-
1- فيما خلا الحالة المبينة في المادة السابقة بعد التثبت من تبليغ ونشر قرار الاتهام تقرر المحكمة اجراء المحاكمة غيابيا.
2- يتلو الكاتب قرار الاتهام ولائحة الاتهام وقائمة أسماء الشهود وقرار الظن والوثائق الاخرى ثم تستمع المحكمة لبينة النيابة العامة والمدعي الشخصي بهذا الصدد وتقضي في الدعوى على الوجه الذي تراه عادلا.
3- اذا تعذر سماع بعض الشهود فتتلى افاداتهم السابقة وأجوبة شركاء المتهم في الجريمة، ويتلى أيضا ما تراه المحكمة من تلك الاوراق مساعدا على اظهار الحقيقة.
المادة 249-
اذا حكم على المتهم الفار تخضع أمواله، اعتبارا من صيرورة الحكم نافذا ، للاصول المتبعة في ادارة أموال الغائب ولا تسلم هذه الاموال اليه أو الى مستحقيها من بعده الا عند سقوط الحكم الغيابي.
المادة 250-
تعلن خلاصة الحكم الصادر على المتهم خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ صدور الحكم بمعرفة النيابة العامة وذلك بنشرها في الجريدة الرسمية وفي احدى الصحف المحلية وبتعليقها على باب سكن المتهم الاخير وفي ساحة بلدته وعلى باب قاعة محكمة البداية وتبلغ أيضا الى مأمور التسجيل المختص.
المادة 251-
يصبح الحكم نافذا من اليوم التالي لنشره في الجريدة الرسمية.
المادة 252-
 1- لا يكون غياب أحد المتهمين بحد ذاته سببا لارجاء المحاكمة أو تأخير النظر في الدعوى بحق رفاقه من المتهمين.
2- للمحكمة أن تقرر بعد محاكمة المتهمين الحاضرين تسليم المواد الجرمية المحفوظة في مستودع الامانات اذا طلبها أصحابها أو مستحقوها ويحق لها أن تقرر تسليمها بشرط اعادتها الى المحكمة عند طلبها.
3- ويجب على الكاتب قبل تسليم هذه المواد أن ينظم بها محضرا يبين فيه عددها وأوصافها.
المادة 253-
 في مدة وجود أموال المتهم الغائب تحت يد الخزينة تعطى زوجته وأولاده ووالداه ومن يعولهم شرعا نفقة شهرية من واردات أملاكه تعينها المحكمة المدنية العائد اليها الامر. كما يجوز للمدعي الشخصي أن يستصدر من المحكمة ذاتها قرارا باستيفاء مقدار مؤقت من التعويضات المحكوم له بها في مقابل كفالة أو بدونها.
المادة 254-
اذا سلم المتهم الغائب نفسه الى الحكومة أو قبض عليه قبل سقوط العقوبة المحكوم بها بالتقادم فيعتبر الحكم وسائر المعاملات الجارية، اعتبارا من صدور مذكرة القاء القبض أو قرار الامهال ، ملغاة حكما، وتعاد المحاكمة وفقا للاصول العادية.
المادة 255-
 1- اذا لم يحكم على المتهم الغائب بعد استسلامه ومحاكمته مجددا فيسوغ للمحكمة أن تعفيه من نفقات المحاكمة الغيابية كما يسوغ لها ان تقرر نشر القرار الصادر لمصلحته في الجريدة الرسمية.
2-مع مراعاة احكام الفقرة (2) من المادة (212) من هذا القانون تسري احكام هذا الفصل على المتهم الذي يفر من السجن.
الباب الثامن
الطعن في الاحكام
الفصل الاول
الاستئناف
المادة 256-
تقبل الطعن بطريق الاستئناف:
1- الاحكام الصادرة من أية محكمة بدائية بصفتها الجنائية أو البدائية.
2- الاحكام الصلحية التي ينص قانون محاكم الصلح على انها تستأنف الى محكمة الاستئناف.
3- الاحكام أو القرارات التي يرد نص خاص بموجب أي قانون آخر على جواز استئنافها.
المادة 257 -
 1- في ما خلا الاحكام والقرارات المذكورة في المادة السابقة لا يقبل استئناف القرارات الاعدادية والقرارات القاضية باجراء تحقيق القرارات الضريبة وغيرها من القرارات التي تصدر أثناء السير في الدعوى الا بعد صدور الحكم في الاساس ومع هذا الحكم.
2- ولا يعتبر انفاذ القرارات المذكورة الطوعى رضوخا لها.
المادة 258-
تنظر المحكمة البدائية بصفتها الاستئنافية في القضايا الجزائية التي من اختصاصها النظر فيها استئنافا بمقتضى أحكام قانون محاكم الصلح أو بمقتضى أي قانون آخر تدقيقا الا اذا أمرت بخلاف ذلك أو اذا طلب أحد الفريقين أن تجري المحاكمة مرافعة ووافقت المحكمة على ذلك ويكون حكمها قطعيا.
المادة 259-
 يجوز الاعتراض على الحكم الغيابي الصادر عن المحكمة البدائية بصفتها الاستئنافية اذا جرت المحاكمة أمامها مرافعة وفقا للاصول وفي الميعاد المنصوص عليه للاعتراض على الحكم الغيابي الصادر عن المحكمة البدائية.
الفصل الثاني
اصول المحاكمات لدى المحاكم الاستئنافية
المادة 260-
1 تستأنف الاحكام الجنائية والجنحية الصادرة من المحاكم البدائية الى محكمة الاستئناف.
2- الاستئناف من حق النيابة العامة والمدعي الشخصي والمحكوم عليه والمسؤول بالمال.
3- الحكم بالاعدام أو بعقوبة جنائية لمدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات تابع للاستئناف ولو لم يطلب المحكوم عليه ذلك.
المادة 261-
 1- يرفع الاستئناف بموجب استدعاء الى محكمة الاستئناف المختصة اما مباشرة أو بواسطة المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم المستانف في ميعاد خمسة عشر يوما من اليوم الذي يلي تاريخ صدوره ان كان وجاهيا، وتاريخ تبليغه ان كان غيابيا أو بحكم الوجاهي.
2- للنائب العام والمدعي العام أو من يقوم مقامهما استئناف القرار الذي تصدره محكمة البداية سواء أكان بالحكم أو بالبراءة أو بعدم المسؤولية أو بكف التعقيبات أو باسقاط الدعوى العامة في ميعاد ستين يوما للنائب العام وثلاثين يوما للمدعي العام وتبتدىء هذه المدة من تاريخ صدور القرار.
3- ويرد الاستئناف شكلا اذا قدم بعد هذا الميعاد.
4-اذا استأنف المحكوم عليه الحكم الصادر ضده غيابياً او بمثابة الوجاهي وقررت محكمة الاستئناف فسخه واعادة القضية للنظر فيها  وتخلف عن حضور المحاكمة ، فلا يقبل استئنافه للحكم الذي يصدر بعد ذلك ما لم يثبت ان غيابه كان لمعذرة مشروعة تقبلها المحكمة ، وفي حالة تصديق الحكم  فان الطعن فيه لا يوقف التنفيذ.
5- ان استئناف المحكوم والمسؤول بالمال لا يمكن أن يؤدي الى تشديد العقوبة أو زيادة التعويض.
المادة 262-
 ان استئناف النائب العام أو المدعي العام ينشر الدعوى بجميع جهاتها لدى محكمة الاستئناف بحيث يكون لها حق الحكم بما ترى أنه يجب على المحكمة أن تحكم به ما لم يكن واردا على جهة معينة ، فيقتصر مفعوله على هذه الجهة.
المادة 263-
1- اذا قدم الاستئناف الى المحكمة ترسله مع أوراق الدعوى الى المدعي العام ليتولى ارسالها الى محكمة الاستئناف بواسطة النائب العام خلال ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ تقديمه.
2- ترسل محكمة البداية من تلقاء نفسها أوراق القضية لمحكمة الاستئناف بواسطة المدعي العام والنائب العام اذا كان الحكم تابعا للاستئناف حتما على ما هو مبين في المادة 260 من هذا القانون.
3- يقدم النائب العام أوراق الدعوى الى محكمة الاستئناف مشفوعة بمطالعته.
المادة 264-
 1- تجري المحاكمات الاستئنافية مرافعة اذا كان الحكم بالاعدام أو الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة أو الاعتقال المؤبد، وفيما عدا ذلك من الاحكام الجنائية والجنحية الصادرة عن محاكم البداية أو الاحكام الصادرة عن المحاكم الصلحية ينظر فيها تدقيقا الا اذا رأت المحكمة اجراء المحاكمة مرافعة أو طلب المحكوم عليه ذلك ووافقت على الطلب او طلب النائب العام ذلك وفيما عدا الحكم بالاعدام والاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة والاعتقال المؤبد لا يشترط في المرافعة سماع البينات مجددا الا اذا رأت المحكمة لزوما لذلك.
2- لا يجوز فسخ الحكم القضائي ببراءة المتهم أو الظنين أوالمشتكى عليه وادانته الا بعد اجراء المحاكمة مرافعة وسماع البينات.
المادة 265-
لا يجوز للمدعي الشخصي أن يستأنف الا الفقرة من الحكم المتعلقة بالتعويضات الشخصية.
المادة 266-
 تجري في المحاكمة الاستئنافية أحكام المواد السابقة المتعلقة بعلانية المحاكمة واجراءاتها وبصيغة الحكم النهائي وبلزوم الرسوم والنفقات وبفرض العقوبات وبالاعتراض على الحكم الغيابي. كما ان لمحكمة الاستئناف الصلاحيات المنصوص عليها في الفصل الخاص بمحاكمة المتهم الفار في حالة فرار المتهم من السجن، أو في حالة عدم حضوره الى المحكمة بعد تبليغه موعد المحاكمة، اذا كانت الدعوى ترى لديها.
المادة 267-
اذا ظهر لمحكمة الاستئناف أن الحكم المستأنف موافق للاصول والقانون قضت بتأييده.
المادة 268-
اذا قضت المحكمة بفسخ الحكم المستأنف بسبب ان الفعل لا يؤلف جرما أو لا يستوجب عقابا أو انه لا يوجد بينة كافية للحكم تقرر في الحالة الاولى والثانية عدم مسؤولية المحكوم عليه وفي الحالة الثالثة براءته.
المادة 269-
 اذا فسخ الحكم لمخالفة القانون أو لأي سبب آخر تقضي المحكمة في أساس الدعوى، أو تعيدها الى المحكمة التي اصدرت ذلك الحكم بتعليمات للسير بموجبها.
الفصل الثالث
تمييز الاحكام
المادة 270-
يقبل الطعن بطريق التميز جميع الاجكام والقرارات الجنائية الصادرة عن محكمة الاستئناف وقرار منع المحاكمة الصادرة من النائب العام في القضايا الجنائية.
المادة 271-
1- فيما خلا الاحكام المذكورة في المادة السابقة لا يقبل تمييز القرارات الاعدادية والقرارات القاضية باجراء تحقيق وقرارات القرينة وغيرها من القرارات التي تصدر أثناء السير في الدعوى الا بعد صدور الحكم في الاساس ومع هذا الحكم.
2- ولا يعتبر انفاذ القرارات المذكورة الطوعى رضوخا لها.
المادة 272-
 لا يجوز اتباع طريق التمييز ما دام الحكم أو القرار قابلا للاعتراض أو الاستئناف.
المادة 273-
 يكون التمييز:
أ- من حق المحكوم عليه والمسؤول بالمال.
ب- من حق المدعي الشخصي فيما يتعلق بالالزامات المدنية دون ما سواها.
جـ- من حق النائب العام أو رئيس النيابة العامة.
الفصل الرابع
أسباب التمييز
المادة 274-
لا يقبل التمييز الا للاسباب التالية:
أولا: أ- مخالفة الاجراءات التي أوجب القانون مراعاتها تحت طائلة البطلان.
ب- مخالفة الاجراءات الاخرى اذا طلب الخصم مراعاتها ولم تلبه المحكمة ولم يجر تصحيحها في أدوار المحاكمة التي تلتها.
ثانيا: مخالفة القانون أو الخطأ في تطبيقه أو تأويله.
ثالثا: مخالفة قواعد الاختصاص أو تجاوز المحكمة سلطتها القانونية.
رابعا: الذهول عن الفصل في أحد الطلبات أو الحكم بما يجاوز طلب الخصم.
خامسا: صدور حكمين متناقضين في واقعة واحدة.
سادسا: خلو الحكم من أسبابه الموجبة أو عدم كفايتها أو غموضها.
الفصل الخامس
الشرائط الشكلية
المادة 275-
1- ميعاد التمييز للاحكام الصادرة بالدرجة الاخيرة في الجنايات ما عدا أحكام الاعدام والاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة والاعتقال المؤبد:
أ- خمسة عشر يوما للمحكوم عليه والمسؤول بالمال والمدعي الشخصي ويبدأ هذا الميعاد من اليوم الذي يلي تاريخ صدور الحكم اذا كان وجاهيا أو من تاريخ تبليغه اذا كان غيابيا.
ب- ستون يوما لرئيس النيابات العامة وثلاثون يوما للنائب العام ويبدأ هذا الميعاد من اليوم الذي يلي تاريخ صدور الحكم.
2- أما أحكام الاعدام والاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة والاعتقال المؤبد فانها تابعة للتمييز بدون طلب من المحكوم عليه وعلى رئيس قلم المحكمة أن يقدم هذه الاحكام فور صدورها للنائب العام ليرسلها لمحكمة التمييز للنظر بها تمييزا.
المادة 276-
1- يقدم التمييز باستدعاء يسجل في ديوان المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم المطعون فيه أو في ديوان محكمة التمييز ويؤشر عليه من قبل رئيس المحكمة أو رئيس القلم بتاريخ تسجيله. 
2- ويجب أن يكون الاستدعاء موقعا من المميز بالذات أو من وكيله القانوني وأن يحتوي أسباب النقض، كل ذلك تحت طائلة الرد.
3- ويجوز أن تبين أسباب النقض في لائحة تقدم مع الاستدعاء أو على حدة خلال ميعاد التمييز.
4- لا يقبل ابداء أسباب للنقض أمام محكمة التمييز غير التي قدمت خلال الميعاد.
المادة 277-
1- على رئيس ديوان المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم المميز أن يبلغ الى المحكوم عليه بالذات ان كان موقوفا أو الى محل اقامته صورة عن استدعاء التمييز المقدم من النيابة العامة أو المدعي الشخصي في ميعاد اسبوع يبدأ من اليوم الذي يلي تاريخ تسجيل الاستدعاء.
2- ويحق للمحكوم عليه خلال عشرة أيام من اليوم التالي للتبليغ أن يقدم لائحة جوابية على أسباب النقض بواسطة ديوان المحكمة مصدرة الحكم المطعون فيه.
المادة 278-
 1- عندما تكتمل اضبارة التمييز يرسل رئيس ديوان المحكمة اضبارة التمييز وملف الدعوى مرفقين بجدول مصدق بما يتضمنانه من الاوراق الى النائب العام ويرسل النائب العام الاوراق برمتها الى رئيس النيابة العامة.
2- تسجل الاوراق في سجلها الخاص ثم يرفعها رئيس النيابة الى محكمة التمييز مرفقة بمطالعته وذلك في ميعاد اسبوع على الاكثر من وصولها الى ديوانه.
الفصل السادس 
الاجراءات لدى محكمة التمييز
المادة 279-
 تدقق المحكمة اضبارة التمييز فاذا وجدت ان الاستدعاء مقدم ممن ليس له حق التمييز أو أن الشرائط الشكلية ناقصة أو لم تكمل في الميعاد القانوني تقرر رد الاستدعاء شكلا على انه يجوز للمحكمة اعادة النظر في الدعوى من جديد اذا تبين لها انها ردت الطعن  شكلا خلافا للقانون.
المادة 280-
 1- اذا كان الاستدعاء مقبولا شكلا فلا حاجة لاصدار قرار خاص بذلك بل تدقق المحكمة في أسباب النقض وتفصل فيها بالرد أو بالقبول.
2- ويجوز لها اذا كان التمييز واقعا من المحكوم عليه ان تنقض الحكم من تلقاء نفسها اذا تبين لها مما هو ثابت في الحكم المميز انه مبني على مخالفة للقانون أو على خطأ في تطبيقه أو تأويله أو ان المحكمة التي أصدرته لم تكن مشكلة وفقا للقانون أو لم تكن مختصة للفصل في الدعوى أو اذا صدر بعد الحكم المميز قانون يسري على واقعة الدعوى.
المادة 281-
 اذا ردت جميع أسباب النقض ولم تجد المحكمة سببا للنقض من تلقاء نفسها عملا بالمادة السابقة ترد استدعاء التمييز في الموضوع.
المادة 282-
 اذا اشتملت أسباب الحكم على خطأ في القانون أو وقع خطأ في ذكر النص القانوني أو في وصف الجريمة أو في صفة المحكوم عليه وكانت العقوبة المحكوم بها هي المقررة في القانون للجريمة بحسب الوقائع المثبتة في الحكم تصحح محكمة التمييز الخطأ الذي وقع وترد التمييز بالنتيجة.
المادة 283-
ترسل المحكمة صورة طبق الاصل عن الحكم برد التمييز الى رئيس النيابة العامة خلال اسبوع من صدوره فيحيلها الى النائب العام لدى المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم المميز.
المادة 284-
 اذا قبلت المحكمة سببا من أسباب النقض أو وجدت سببا له من تلقاء نفسها عملا بالمادة 280 قررت نقض الحكم المميز واعادة الاوراق الى المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم المنقوض لتحكم في الدعوى من جديد.
المادة 285-
1- لا ينقض من الحكم الا ما كان متعلقا بالاسباب التي بني عليها النقض ما لم تكن التجزئة غير ممكنة.
2- واذا لم يكن التمييز مقدما من النيابة العامة فلا ينقض الحكم الا بالنسبة لمن قدم التمييز.
3- أما اذا كان مقدم التمييز أحد المحكوم عليهم وكانت الاسباب التي بني عليها النقض تتصل بغيره من المحكوم عليهم معه في الدعوى فيحكم بنقض الحكم بالنسبة اليهم أيضا ولو لم يميزوه.
الفصل السابع
آثار الاحكام الصادرة عن محكمة التمييز
المادة 286-
 يترتب على رد استدعاء التمييز صيرورة الحكم مبرما بحق مقدمه. ولا يجوز له بأي حال أن يميزه مرة ثانية.
المادة 287-
اذا نقض الحكم بناء على تمييز أحد الخصوم غير النيابة العامة فلا يتضرر طالب التمييز من النقض.
المادة 288-
 على المحكمة اتباع النقض اذا كان حكمها المنقوض متضمنا رد الدعوى لعدم الاختصاص أو لسقوطها بالتقادم أو لمانع قانوني يحول دون السير بها.
الفصل الثامن 
تمييز الحكم الصادر بعد النقض
المادة 289-
 في غير الاحوال المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة اذا خالفت محكمة الاستئناف التي اعيد اليها الحكم منقوضا ما ورد في قرار النقض وميز الحكم مرة ثانية للاسباب نفسها التي قبلتها محكمة التمييز في قرار النقض تعيد محكمة التمييز النظر في القضية فاذا قررت نقض الحكم ثانية للاسباب التي أوجبت النقض الاول يجوز لها:
1- ان تعيد القضية الى المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم فيها وعندئذ يترتب عليها أن تمتثل لقرار النقض، أو
2- ان تفصل محكمة التمييز نفسها في الدعوى بالوجه الذي تراه موافقا للعدل والقانون.
المادة 290-
 اذا ميز الحكم الصادر بعد النقض لاسباب غير تلك المبحوث عنها في المادة السابقة تنظر محكمة التمييز فيه وفق أحكام الفصل الرابع من هذا الباب.
الفصل التاسع
النقض بأمر خطي 
المادة 291-
1- اذا تلقى رئيس النيابة العامة أمرا خطيا من وزير العدل بعرض اضبارة دعوى على محكمة التمييز لوقوع اجراء فيها مخالف للقانون أو لصدور حكم أو قرار فيها مخالف للقانون، وكان الحكم أو القرار مكتسب الدرجة القطعية ولم يسبق لمحكمة التمييز التدقيق في الاجراء أو الحكم أو القرار المطعون فيه فعليه أن يقدم الاضبارة الى محكمة التمييز مرفقة بالامر الخطي وأن يطلب بالاستناد الى الاسباب الواردة فيه ابطال الاجراء أو نقض الحكم أو القرار.
2- ويحق لرئيس النيابة العامة اذا طلب منه ذلك المحكوم عليه أو المسؤول بالمال أن يميز الاحكام والقرارات القطعية الصادرة في القضايا الجنحوية عن محكمة الاستئناف لنفس الاسباب والشروط المبينة في الفقرة السابقة.
3- اذا قبلت المحكمة الاسباب المذكورة تنقض الحكم أو القرار أو تبطل الاجراء المطعون فيه، وفي مثل هذه الحالة يلاحق عند الاقتضاء ضابط الضابطة العدلية أو القضاة المسؤولون عن مخالفة القانون.
4- ليس للنقض الصادر عملا بالفقرة الاولى من هذه المادة أي أثر الا اذا وقع لصالح المسؤول بالمال أو المحكوم عليه.
وكذلك النقض الذي يتم بمقتضى الفقرة الثانية، فانه يبقى لمصلحة القانون فقط ولا يجوز لاحد الخصوم الاستناد اليه للامتناع عن تنفيذ الحكم المنقوض. اذ يكفي تسجيل حكم النقض على هامش الحكم المنقوض فقط.
الباب التاسع 
اعادة المحاكمة 
المادة 292-
يجوز طلب اعادة المحاكمة في دعاوى الجناية والجنحة ايا كانت المحكمة التي حكمت بها والعقوبة التي قضت بها وذلك في الاحوال التالية:
أ- اذا حكم على شخص بجريمة القتل وقامت بعد ذلك أدلة كافية تثبت أن المدعى قتله هو حي.
ب- اذا حكم على شخص بجناية أو جنحة وحكم فيما بعد على شخص آخر بالجرم نفسه وكان الحكمان لا يمكن التوفيق بينهما وينتج عن ذلك ما يؤيد براءة أحد المحكوم عليهما.
جـ- اذا حكم على شخص وبعد صدور الحكم قضي بالشهادة الكاذبة على من كان قد شهد عليه بالمحاكمة ولا تقبل شهادة هذا الشاهد في المحاكمة الجديدة.
د- اذا وقع أو ظهر بعد الحكم حدث جديد أو ابرزت مستندات كانت مجهولة حين المحاكمة وكان من شأن ذلك اثبات براءة المحكوم عليه.
المادة 293-
يعود طلب اعادة المحاكمة:
1- لوزير العدل.
2- للمحكوم عليه ولممثله الشرعي اذا كان عديم الاهلية.
3- لزوجه وبنيه وورثته ولمن أوصى له اذا كان ميتا أو ثبت غيبته بحكم القضاء.
4- لمن عهد اليه المحكوم عليه بطلب الاعادة صراحة.
المادة 294-
1- يقدم طلب الاعادة لوزير العدل.
2- يحيل وزير العدل طلب الاعادة على محكمة التمييز ولا يقرر احالته اذا وجده مبنيا على سبب واه.
المادة 295-
1- اذا لم يكن الحكم الذي طلبت الاعادة من أجله قد نفذ فيتوقف انفاذه حتما من تاريخ احالة وزير العدل طلب الاعادة على محكمة التمييز.
2- ولهذه المحكمة أن تأمر بوقف التنفيذ في قرارها القاضي بقبول طلب اعادة المحاكمة.
المادة 296-
 اذا قررت محكمة التمييز قبول طلب الاعادة أحالت القضية على محكمة من درجة المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم بالاساس.
المادة 297-
 اذا تعذر الشروع من جديد في اجراء المحاكمة مرافعة بمواجهة جميع ذوي العلاقة في الدعوى اما لوفاة المحكوم عليهم أو جنونهم أو فرارهم أو غيابهم كلهم أو بعضهم أو عدم مسؤوليتهم جزائيا واما لسقوط الدعوى أو الحكم بالتقادم، فبعد أن تتخذ محكمة التمييز قرارا بامتناع المحاكمة علنا لاحد الاسباب المبينة آنفا تتولى بنفسها رؤية الدعوى بالاساس بحضور المدعين الشخصيين ان وجدوا وبحضور وكلاء تعينهم للمحكوم عليهم ان كانوا قد توفوا وتبطل من الحكم أو الاحكام السابقة ما صدر منها بغير حق.
المادة 298-
 1- يعلق الحكم الصادر ببراءة المحكوم عليه بنتيجة اعادة المحاكمة على باب المحكمة أو الاماكن العامة في البلدة التي صدر فيها الحكم الاول وفي محل وقوع الجرم وفي موطن طالبي الاعادة وفي الموطن الاخير للمحكوم عليه ان كان ميتا.
2- ينشر حكم البراءة حتما في الجريدة الرسمية وينشر أيضا اذا استدعى ذلك طالب الاعادة في صحيفتين محليتين يختارهما وتتحمل الدولة نفقات النشر.
الكتاب الثالث
اصول خاصة ببعض القضايا
الباب الاول
دعاوى التزوير
المادة 299-
 1- في جميع دعاوى التزوير وحالما تبرز الورقة المدعى تزويرها الى المدعي العام أو المحكمة ينظم الكاتب محضرا مفصلا بظاهر حالها يوقعه المدعي العام أو القاضي أو رئيس المحكمة والكاتب والشخص الذي ابرزها وخصمه في الدعوى اذا وجد كما يوقع المذكورون كل صفحة من الورقة نفسها منعا لتبديلها وتحفظ في دائرة التحقيق أو قلم المحكمة.
2- اذا تعذر على بعض الحاضرين توقيع الورقة والمحضر أو استنكفوا عن توقيعهما صرح بذلك في المحضر.
المادة 300-
 اذا جلبت الورقة المدعى تزويرها من احدى الدوائر الرسمية يوقعها الموظف المسؤول عنها وفقا للمادة السابقة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 301-
يجوز الادعاء بتزوير الاوراق وان كانت قد اتخذت مدارا لمعاملات قضائية أو غيرها من المعاملات.
المادة 302-
1- كل موظف رسمي أو شخص عادي أودع ورقة ادعى تزويرها مجبر، تحت طائلة العقاب، على تسليمها اذا كلف ذلك بقرار من المحكمة أو المدعي العام مفصل الاسباب.
2- يبرىء القرار ومحضر التسليم ذمة الشخص المودعة لديه الورقة تجاه ذوي العلاقة بها.
المادة 303-
 تسري أحكام المواد السابقة على الاوراق المبرزة للمدعي العام أو المحكمة من أجل المقابلة والمضاهاة.
المادة 304-
1- يجبر الموظفون الرسميون، تحت طائلة العقاب، على تسليم ما قد يكون لديهم من الاوراق الصالحة للمقابلة والمضاهاة.
2- يبرىء القرار الصادر بهذا الشأن ومحضر التسليم ذمة الشخص المودعة لديه الورقة تجاه ذوي العلاقة بها. 
المادة 305-
 1- متى لزم جلب سند رسمي ترك للشخص المودع لديه صورة عنه مطابقة له يصدقها رئيس المحكمة التابع له هذا الشخص ويشرح الكيفية في ذيلها.
2- واذا كانت الورقة مودعة لدى موظف رسمي تقوم النسخة المصدقة المعطاة له مقام الاصل الى حين استرجاعه ويمكن هذا الموظف أن يعطي نسخا عن الصورة المصدقة مع الشرح المذيلة به.
3- أما اذا كان السند المطلوب مدرجا في سجل ولا يمكن نزعه منه يجوز للمحكمة أن تقرر جلب السجل لديها وأن تصرف النظر عن المعاملة المبينة آنفا.
المادة 306-
 1- تصلح الاوراق العادية مدارا للمقابلة والمضاهاة اذا تصادق عليها الخصمان.
2- وأما اذا كان الحائز عليها من غير الموظفين الرسميين فلا يجبر على تسليمها في الحال وان اعترف بوجودها لديه وانما يسوغ للمحقق أو للمحكمة بعد جلبه لتسليم الورقة أو بيان سبب امتناعه عن ذلك ان تلزمه بالتسليم اذا اتضح لها ان امتناعه لا يستند الى سبب مقبول.
المادة 307-
من استشهد بشأن ورقة مدعى تزويرها يكلف بتوقيعها اذا ظهر أن له اطلاعا عليها.
المادة 308-
اذا ادعى الخصم المحتج بالتزوير أن مبرز السند هو مزوره أو متدخل في تزويره أو تبين من التحقيقات أن المزور أو المتدخل بالتزوير لا يزال حيا وان دعوى التزوير لم تسقط بالتقادم فيصار الى تحقيق دعوى التزوير جزائيا على الوجه المبين سابقا.
المادة 309-
1- للمحكمة المقامة لديها الدعوى أن تقرر عند الادعاء بالتزوير أمامها متابعة النظر في الدعوى أو التوقف عنها بعد
استطلاع رأي المدعي العام.
2- أما اذا كانت الدعوى مقتصرة على التعويضات الشخصية فتؤجل المحكمة النظر فيها الى ان يحكم في دعوى التزوير بصورة نهائية.
المادة 310-
اذا ادعى أحد الخصمين أثناء التحقيق أو المحاكمة في الدعوى ان الورقة المبرزة مزورة يسأل خصمه اذا كان في نيته استعمالها.
المادة 311-
 1- اذا أجاب الخصم انه لا يروم استعمال الورقة المدعى تزويرها أو سكت عن الجواب فلا يؤخذ بها في الدعوى.
2- أما اذا أجاب بالايجاب فيصار الى رؤية دعوى التزوير حسب القانون.
المادة 312-
يجوز للمحكمة في دعوى التزوير أن تستكتب الظنين أو المتهم ، لديها بواسطة أهل الخبرة فان ابى صرح بذلك في المحضر.
المادة 313-
1- اذا تبين للمحكمة جزائية كانت أم مدنية، أثناء رؤية الدعوى ما يلمح الى وقوع تزوير ويشير الى مرتكبه يقوم رئيس المحكمة أو المدعي العام لديها باحالة الاوراق اللازمة الى المدعي العام التابع له محل وقوع هذا الجرم أو محل وجود فاعله.
2- لرئيس المحكمة أو المدعي العام لديها أن يصدر مذكرة توقيف بحق المشتكى عليه ان كان حاضرا في الدعوى.
المادة 314-
1- اذا تبين أن الاسناد الرسمية مزورة بكاملها أو ببعض مندرجاتها تقضي المحكمة التي ترى دعوى التزوير بابطال مفعول السند أو باعادته الى حالته الاصلية بشطب ما اضيف اليه أو اثبات ما حذف منه.
2- ويسطر في ذيل السند خلاصة عن الحكم القطعي.
3- تعاد الاوراق التي اتخذت مدارا للمقابلة والمضاهاة الى مصادرها أو الى الاشخاص الذين قدموها.
المادة 315-
تجري التحقيقات بدعاوى التزوير وفقا للاصول المتبعة في سائر الجرائم.
الباب الثاني 
سماع بعض الشهود من الرجال الرسميين
المادة 316-
 يبلغ رجال السلك الدبلوماسي مذكرات الدعوة بواسطة وزارة الخارجية.
المادة 317-
اذا كان الشخص المدعو لدى القضاء منتظما في الجيش يبلغ مذكرة الدعوة بواسطة رئيس فرقته.
المادة 318-
فيما عدا الرجال الرسميين المذكورين في المواد السابقة يدعى جميع الشهود ايا كانوا ويستمع لافادتهم لدى القضاء وفقا للاصول المتعلقة بسماع الشهود من هذا القانون، الا اذا رأت المحكمة خلاف ذلك.
الباب الثالث
ما يتلف أو يسرق من أوراق الدعاوى والاحكام الصادرة فيها
المادة 319-
 اذا فقدت اصول الاحكام الصادرة في دعاوى الجناية أو الجنحة أو الاوراق المتعلقة بتحقيقات أو محاكمات لم تقترن بنتيجة بعد أو اذا اتلفت بالحريق أو السيل أو بأسباب غير عادية أو سرقت وتعذر اعادة تنظيمها تطبق القواعد المنصوص عليها في المواد التالية.
المادة 320-
1- اذا وجدت خلاصة الحكم أو نسخته المصدقة بصورة قانونية تعتبر بمثابة أصل الحكم وتحفظ في مكانه.
2- اذا كانت الخلاصة أو النسخة المذكورة في الفقرة السابقة موجودة لدى شخص عادي أو موظف رسمي يأمر رئيس المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم بتسليمها الى قلم تلك المحكمة.
3- ويمكن الشخص أو الموظف الموجود لديه خلاصة أو نسخة مصدقة عن الحكم المتلف أو المسروق أو المفقود أن يأخذ عند تسليمها صورة مجانية عنها.
4- يبرىء الامر بتسليم الخلاصة أو النسخة ذمة الشخص الموجود لديه تجاه ذوي العلاقة بها.
المادة 321-
1- اذا فقد أصل الحكم ولم يعثر على صورة مصدقة عنه وانما عثر على قرار الظن أو الاتهام فيصار الى اجراء المحاكمة واصدار حكم جديد.
2- وان لم يكن ثمة قرار ظن أو اتهام أو لم يعثر عليهما فتعاد المعاملات ابتداء من القسم المفقود من الاوراق.
الباب الرابع 
تعيين المرجع نقل الدعوى من محكمة الى اخرى
الفصل الاول 
تعيين المرجع
المادة 322-
1- يحل الخلاف على الاختصاص بطريق تعيين المرجع اذا وقعت جريمة وشرعت في رؤيتها محكمتان أو باشر تحقيقها مدعيان عامان باعتبار ان الجريمة عائدة لكل منهما أو اذا قرر كل من المدعي العام أو المحكمتين عدم اختصاصه لتحقيقها أو رؤيتها أو قررت محكمة عدم اختصاصها لرؤية دعوى احالها عليها المدعي العام أو النيابة العامة ونشأ عما ذكر خلاف على الاختصاص أوقف سير العدالة من جراء انبرام القرارين المتناقضين في القضية نفسها.
2- يجري حكم هذه المادة اذا وقع الخلاف بين محكمة عادية ومحكمة استثنائية أو بين محكمتين استثنائيتين أو بين المدعين العامين لديها.
المادة 323-
1- يجوز للنيابة العامة والمدعي الشخصي والمشتكى عليه أن يطلبوا تعيين المرجع باستدعاء يقدمونه الى محكمة التمييز.
2- اما اذا كان الطلب يتعلق بخلاف على الاختصاص بين محكمتين او مدعين عامين او محكمة ومدع عام تابعين لمحكمة استئنافية واحدة فيقدم الطلب الى هذه المحكمة.
المادة 324 -
 اذا ورد طلب تعيين المرجع من المدعي الشخصي أو المشتكى عليه يأمر رئيس محكمة التمييز أو الاستئناف بابلاغ صورته الى الخصم وبايداع النيابة العامة لدى كل من المرجعين القضائيين الواقع بينهما الخلاف نسخة عنه لابداء رأيه فيه وارسال أوراق الدعوى.
المادة 325-
يجب على المدعي الشخصي أو المشتكى عليه الجواب على طلب تعيين المرجع المبلغ اليه وعلى رئيس النيابة أو النائب العام ابداء رأيه فيه في ميعاد اسبوع على الاكثر من تاريخ التبليغ.
المادة 326-
1- اذا كان الخلاف واقعا بين محكمتين أو قاضيين قرر كل منهما اختصاصه لرؤية الدعوى يجب عليهما التوقف عن اصدار الحكم بمجرد اطلاعهما على طلب تعيين المرجع لحل الخلاف بينهما.
2- أما التدابير المؤقتة والتحقيقات فيمكن متابعتها بانتظار صدور القرار بتعيين المرجع.
المادة 327-
 1- تنظر محكمة التمييز في طلب تعيين المرجع تدقيقا بعد استطلاع رأي رئيس النيابة العامة وتعين في قرارها أي المرجعين القضائيين هو الصالح للتحقيق في الدعوى أو رؤيتها وتقضي بصحة المعاملات التي اجرتها المحكمة أو المحقق الذي قررت عدم اختصاصه.
2- وتنظر محكمة الاستئناف تدقيقا في الطلب المرفوع اليها وفق الاصول المذكورة ويكون قرارها قطعيا.
الفصل الثاني
نقل الدعوى من محكمة الى اخرى
المادة 328-
لمحكمة الاستئناف ضمن دائرة اختصاصها أن تقرر في دعوى الجناية أو الجنحة بناء على طلب النائب العام لديها نقل الدعوى الى مدعي عام آخر أو الى محكمة أخرى من درجة المحكمة العائدة اليها رؤية الدعوى وذلك عندما يكون  التحقيق في الدعوى أو رؤيتها في منطقة المدعي العام أو المحكمة من شأنه الاخلال بالامن العام.
المادة 329-
 تنظر محكمة الاستئناف في طلب نقل الدعوى تدقيقا فان قررت نقلها قضت في القرار نفسه بصحة المعاملات التي اجرتها المحكمة أو المدعي العام الذي تقرر نقل الدعوى من لدنه.
المادة 330-
لا يمنع رد طلب نقل الدعوى من تقديم طلب جديد بنقلها بالاستناد الى أسباب جديدة ظهرت بعد قرار الرد.
الكتاب الرابع 
الباب الاول
في قوة الاحكام النهائية وسقوط الدعوى والعقوبة 
المادة 331-
 ما لم يكن هنالك نص آخر تنقضي الدعوى الجزائية بالنسبة للشخص المرفوعة عليه والوقائع المسندة فيها اليه بصدور حكم نهائي فيها بالبراءة أو عدم المسؤولية أو الاسقاط أو بالادانة. واذا صدر حكم في موضوع الدعوى الجزائية فلا يجوز  اعادة نظرها الا بالطعن في هذا الحكم بالطرق المقررة في القانون ما لم يرد نص على خلاف ذلك.
المادة 332-
 يكون للحكم الجزائي الصادر من المحكمة الجزائية في موضوع الدعوى الجزائية بالبراءة أو عدم المسؤولية أو بالاسقاط أو بالادانة قوة الشيء المحكوم به أمام المحاكم المدنية في الدعاوى التي لم يكن قد فصل فيها نهائيا وذلك فيما يتعلق بوقوع الجريمة وبوصفها القانوني ونسبتها الى فاعلها. ويكون للحكم بالبراءة هذه القوة سواء بني على انتفاء التهمة  أو على عدم كفاية الادلة. ولا تكون له هذه القوة اذا كان مبنيا على ان الفعل لا يعاقب عليه القانون.
المادة 333-
 لا تكون للاحكام الصادرة عن المحاكم المدنية قوة الشيء المحكوم به أمام المحاكم الجزائية فيما يتعلق بوقوع الجريمة ونسبتها الى فاعلها.
المادة 334-
 تكون للاحكام الصادرة عن محاكم الاحوال الشخصية في حدود اختصاصها قوة الشيء المحكوم به أمام المحاكم الجزائية في المسائل التي يتوقف عليها الفصل في الدعوى الجزائية.
الباب الثاني 
سقوط دعوى الحق العام والحق الشخصي 
المادة 335-
1- تسقط دعوى الحق العام بوفاة المشتكى عليه أو بالعفو العام أو بالتقادم.
2- وتسقط تبعا لسقوط الحق الشخصي في الاحوال المنصوص عليها في القانون.
الفصل الاول 
السقوط بالوفاة
المادة 336-
1- تسقط دعوى الحق العام والعقوبة بوفاة المشتكى عليه سواء أكان من جهة تطبيق العقوبة الاصلية أو العقوبة الاضافية
أو الفرعية.
2- أما اذا كانت الاشياء المضبوطة من المواد الممنوعة قانونا بحد ذاتها فلا تعاد الى ورثة المتوفى.
3- ويبقى للمتضرر حق اقامة دعوى بالحق الشخصي وبالتعويض على ورثة المتوفى لدى المحكمة المدنية.
الفصل الثاني
السقوط بالعفو العام 
المادة 337-
1- تسقط دعوى الحق العام بالعفو العام.
2- وتبقى دعوى التعويض من اختصاص المحكمة الواضعة يدها على دعوى الحق العام حين صدور العفو العام، واذا لم ترفع الدعوى فيعود الاختصاص الى المحكمة الحقوقية المختصة.
الفصل الثالث 
التقادم
1- سقوط الدعوى بالتقادم
المادة 338
1- تسقط دعوى الحق العام ودعوى الحق الشخصي بانقضاء عشر سنوات من تاريخ وقوع الجناية اذا لم تجر ملاحقة بشأنها خلال تلك المدة.
2- وتسقط أيضا الدعويان المذكورتان بانقضاء عشر سنوات على آخر معاملة تمت فيها اذا اقيمت الدعوى واجريت التحقيقات ولم يصدر حكم بها.
المادة 339-
تسقط دعوى الحق العام ودعوى الحق الشخصي في الجنحة بانقضاء ثلاث سنوات على الوجه المبين في الحالتين المذكورتين في المادة السابقة.
المادة 340-
 1- تسقط دعوى الحق العام ودعوى الحق الشخصي في المخالفة بانقضاء سنة كاملة على وقوعها دون أن يصدر حكم بها من المحكمة وان نظم بشأنها محضر وجرى تحقيق خلال السنة المذكورة.
2- أما اذا صدر حكم بها خلال السنة المذكورة واستؤنف تسقط دعوى الحق العام ودعوى الحق الشخصي بانقضاء سنة كاملة من تاريخ تقديم استدعاء الاستئناف.
2- سقوط العقوبة بالتقادم
المادة 341-
1- التقادم يحول دون تنفيذ العقوبة وتدابير الاحتراز.
2- على ان التقادم لا يسري على العقوبات والتدابير الاحترازية المانعة من الحقوق أو على منع الاقامة والمصادرة العينية.

المادة 342-
1- مدة التقادم على عقوبة الاعدام والعقوبات الجنائية المؤبدة خمسة وعشرون سنة.
2- مدة التقادم على العقوبات الجنائية المؤقتة ضعف مدة العقوبة التي حكمت بها المحكمة على أن لا تتجاوز عشرين سنة أو تنقص عن عشر سنين.
3- مدة التقادم على أية عقوبة جنائية أخرى عشر سنين.
المادة 343-
1- يجري التقادم من تاريخ الحكم اذا صدر غيابا، ومن يوم تملص المحكوم عليه من التنفيذ اذا كان الحكم وجاهيا.
2- اذا تملص المحكوم عليه من تنفيذ عقوبة مانعة أو مقيدة للحرية اسقط نصف مدة العقوبة التي نفذت فيه من مدة التقادم.
المادة 344-
1- مدة التقادم على العقوبات الجنحية ضعف مدة العقوبة التي حكمت بها المحكمة على ان لا تتجاوز عشر سنوات وتنقص عن خمس سنوات.
2- مدة التقادم على أية عقوبة جنحية أخرى خمس سنوات.
المادة 345-
1- تجري مدة التقادم:
أ- في الحكم الوجاهي من تاريخ صدوره اذا كان في الدرجة الاخيرة ، ومن تاريخ ابرامه اذا كان في الدرجة الاولى.
ب- وفي الحكم الغيابي من تاريخ تبليغه الى المحكوم عليه بذاته أو في محل اقامته.
2- واذا كان المحكوم عليه موقوفا فمن يوم تفلته من التنفيذ، وفي هذه الحالة يسقط نصف مدة العقوبة التي نفذت فيه من مدة التقادم.
المادة 346-
مدة التقادم على العقوبات للمخالفات سنتان تبدآن على نحو ما ذكر في المادة السابقة.
المادة 347-
1- مدة التقادم على التدابير الاحترازية ثلاث سنوات.
2- لا يبدأ التقادم الا منذ اليوم الذي أصبح فيه التدبير الاحترازي نافذا أو بعد تقادم العقوبة التي تلازم هذا التدبير بشرط أن لا يصدر عن القاضي قبل انقضاء سبع سنوات قرار يثبت أن المحكوم عليه لا يزال خطرا على السلامة العامة، ففي هذه الحالة يأمر بأن يسار الى تنفيذ التدبير الاحترازي.
المادة 348-
 لا ينفذ أي تدبير اصلاحي اغفل تنفيذه سنة كاملة الا بقرار يصدر عن محكمة الاحداث بناء على طلب النيابة العامة.
3- أحكام عامة 
المادة 349-
1- يحسب التقادم من يوم الى مثله من دون اليوم الاول.
2- يوقف التقادم كل حائل قانوني أو مادي حال دون تنفيذ العقوبة أو التدبير ولم ينشأ عن ارادة المحكوم عليه.
3- يقطع التقادم:
أ- اجراءات التحقيق واجراءات الدعوى الصادرة من السلطة المختصة بالجريمة ذاتها.
ب- أي عمل تجريه السلطة بغية التنفيذ.
جـ- ارتكاب المحكوم جريمة أخرى معادلة للجريمة التي أوجبت العقوبة أو التدبير أو جريمة أهم منها، على انه لا يمكن أن تطول مدة التقادم في كل حال الى أكثر من ضعفها.
المادة 350-
 لا تحول المواد السابقة دون مراعاة أحكام التقادم الواردة في القوانين الخاصة ببعض الجنايات والجنح والمخالفات.
المادة 351-
 اذا حكم على شخص بالوجه الغيابي وسقطت بالتقادم العقوبة المحكوم بها عليه فلا يسوغ له في مطلق الاحوال أن يطلب من المحكمة ابطال محاكمته الغيابية ورؤية الدعوى بحقه مجددا.
المادة 352-
1- تسقط التعويضات المحكوم بها بصورة قطعية في الدعاوى الجزائية بالتقادم المنصوص عليه للاحكام المدنية.
2- أما الرسوم والنفقات المحكوم بها لمصلحة الخزينة فتسقط بالتقادم المتعلق بالاموال الاميرية، ويوقف التقادم بشأنها وجود المحكوم عليه في السجن انفاذا لاي حكم.
الباب الثالث
1- تنفيذ الاحكام الجزائية
المادة 353-
1- يقوم بانفاذ الاحكام الجزائية المدعي العام لدى المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم أو من ينيبه.
2- ويقوم قاضي الصلح مقام النيابة العامة بانفاذ الاحكام في المراكز التي لا يوجد فيها مدعي عام.
المادة 354-
 تقوم دائرة الاجراء بانفاذ الالزامات المدنية المحكوم بها وفقا لما هو مقرر لانفاذ الاحكام الحقوقية.
المادة 355-
 اذا حبس المحكوم عليه ايفاء للغرامة والرسوم وأظهر رغبته وهو في السجن في أن يدفعها الى الخزينة يأمر المدعي العام أو من يقوم مقامه باخراجه من السجن واحضاره اليه لدفع الاموال المترتبة بعد حسم ما يوازي منها المدة التي قضاها في الحبس، باعتبار عن كل يوم خمسماية فلس أو أي جزء منها ان كانت من الغرامة ، أو كانت من الرسوم.
المادة 356-
1- اذا ادى المحكوم لدى توقيفه المبلغ المطلوب منه بكامله يخلى سبيله في الحال ويصبح القرار بابدال الغرامة والرسوم بالحبس لاغيا.
2- بحال غيبة المحكوم، أو كونه قاصرا تحصل الغرامة والرسوم والنفقات القضائية المحكوم بها لصالح الخزينة، بمعرفة وزارة المالية بمقتضى قانون تحصيل الاموال الاميرية.
3- وتحصل بالطريقة نفسها النفقات في حالة وفاة المحكوم عليه.
المادة 357-
1- عند صدور حكم بالاعدام يرفع رئيس النيابة الى وزير العدلية أوراق الدعوى مرفقة بتقرير يضمنه موجزا عن وقائع القضية والادلة المستند اليها في صدور الحكم وعن الاسباب الموجبة لانفاذ عقوبة الاعدام أو لابدالها بغيرها.
2- يرفع وزير العدلية أوراق الدعوى مع التقرير الى رئيس مجلس الوزراء لاحالتها على المجلس.
3- ينظر مجلس الوزراء في الاوراق المذكورة وتقرير رئيس النيابة ويبدي رأيه في وجوب انفاذ عقوبة الاعدام أو ابدالها بغيرها ويرفع القرار الذي يتخذه في هذا الشأن مشفوعا ببيان رأيه الى جلالة الملك.
المادة 358-
اذا وافق جلالة الملك على انفاذ حكم الاعدام يشنق المحكوم عليه داخل بناية السجن أو في محل آخر اذا عين مثل هذا المحل في الارادة الملكية، ولا يجوز تنفيذ عقوبة الاعدام هذه في المحكوم عليه بها في يوم من أيام الاعياد الخاصة بديانته أو في أيام الاعياد الاهلية والرسمية ولا يجوز تنفيذ حكم الاعدام بالامرأة الحامل الا بعد وضعها بثلاثة أشهر.
المادة 359-
 يجري انفاذ عقوبة الاعدام بمعرفة وزارة الداخلية بناء على طلب خطي من النائب العام مبينا فيه استيفاء الاجراءات المنصوص
عليها في المادة السابقة وبحضور الاشخاص الآتي ذكرهم:
1- النائب العام أو أحد مساعديه.
2- كاتب المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم.
3- طبيب السجن أو طبيب المركز.
4- أحد رجال الدين من الطائفة التي ينتمي اليها المحكوم عليه.
5- مدير السجن أو نائبه.
6- قائد الشرطة في العاصمة ، أو قائد المنطقة في الملحقات.
المادة 360-
 يسأل النائب العام أو مساعده المحكوم عليه اذا كان لديه ما يريد بيانه ويدون أقواله الكاتب في محضر خاص يوقعه النائب العام أو مساعده والكاتب والحاضرون.
المادة 361-
 ينظم كاتب المحكمة محضرا بانفاذ الاعدام يوقعه مع النائب العام أو مساعده والحاضرون ويحفظ في اضبارته الخاصة عند المدعي العام.
المادة 362-
 تدفن الحكومة جثة من نفذ فيه الاعدام عند عدم وجود ورثة له يقومون بدفنها، ويجب أن يكون الدفن بدون احتفال.
2 - الاشكال في التنفيذ 
المادة 363-
1- كل نزاع من محكوم عليه في التنفيذ يرفع الى المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم.
2- يقدم النزاع الى المحكمة بواسطة النيابة العامة على وجه السرعة ويعلن ذوو الشأن بالجلسة التي تحدد لنظره. وتفصل المحكمة فيه بعد سماع النيابة العامة وذوي الشأن وللمحكمة أن تجري التحقيقات التي ترى لزومها ولها في كل الاحوال أن تأمر بوقف التنفيذ حتى يفصل في النزاع. وللنيابة العامة عند الاقتضاء وقبل تقديم النزاع الى المحكمة أن توقف تنفيذ الحكم مؤقتا.
3- اذا حصل نزاع في شخصية المحكوم عليه فيفصل في ذلك النزاع بالكيفية والاوضاع المقررة في الفقرتين السابقتين.
4- يكون القرار الذي تصدره المحكمة بالنزاع المشار اليه نهائيا.
 3- اعادة الاعتبار 
المادة 364 -
1- باستثناء المحكومين بجرائم الخيانه والتجسس ومع مراعاة احكام الفقرة (3) من هذه المادة يجوز اعادة الاعتبار الى كل محكوم عليه بجناية او جنحة بقرار قضائي اذا توافرت الشروط التالية: 
أ- ان تكون العقوبة المحكوم بها قد نفذت تنفيذا كاملا او صدر عنها عفو او سقطت بالتقادم.
ب- ان يكون قد انقضى من تاريخ انتهاء تنفيذ العقوبة المحكوم بها او صدور العفو عنها مدة ست سنوات اذا كانت العقوبة جنائية او ثلاث سنوات اذا كانت العقوبة جنحية ، ويؤخذ بمثلي هذه المدة لاعادة الاعتبار في الحالتين اذا كان المحكوم عليه مكررا بالمعنى القانوني.
ج- ان تكون الالزامات المدنية التي انطوى عليها الحكم قد تم الوفاء بها او اسقطت او جرى عليها التقادم او ان يثبت المحكوم عليه انه كان ولا زال في حالة اعسار لم يتمكن معها الوفاء بتلك الالزامات ، ويشترط في حالة الحكم بالافلاس ان يثبت المفلس انه قضى الدين او ابرئ منه.
د- ان يتبين للمحكمة انه كان حسن السلوك وان يثبت التحقيق في سيرته بعد الافراج عنه انه قد صلح فعلا.
2- اذا كان طالب اعادة الاعتبار قد صدر بحقة اكثر من حكم واحد فلا يحكم باعادة الاعتبار له الا اذا تحققت الشروط المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (1) من هذه المادة في كل حكم من تلك الاحكام ، على ان تحسب المدة اللازمة لاعادة الاعتبار للمحكوم عليه في هذه الحالة بانقضاء المدة المنصوص عليها في البند (ب) من الفقرة (1) من هذه المادة من تاريخ انتهاء تنفيذ العقوبة المحكوم بها في الحكم الاخير من تلك الاحكام.
3-أ- كل محكوم عليه بعقوبة جنحية بالحبس يعود اعتباره اليه حكما اذا لم يحكم عليه خلال خمس سنوات من تاريخ انتهاء تنفيذ هذه العقوبة فيه بعقوبة اخرى بالحبس او بعقوبة اشد.
ب- كل محكوم عليه بالغرامه الجنحية يعود اعتباره اليه حكما اذا لم يحكم عليه خلال ثلاث سنوات بعقوبة جنحية او بعقوبة اشد من تاريخ تنفيذه لعقوبة الغرامة تلك او من تاريخ انتهاء مدة عقوبة الحبس التي استعيض عنه بالغرامة.
4- أ- يلغى الحكم الصادر باعادة الاعتبار اذا تبين ان المحكوم عليه كانت قد صدرت ضده احكام اخرى لم تعلم المحكمة بها عندما اصدرت حكما باعادة الاعتبار او اذا حكم عليه بعد اعادة الاعتبار في جريمة وقعت قبل اعادته.
ب- يصدر الحكم بالغاء اعادة الاعتبار من المحكمة التي كانت قد حكمت باعادته وذلك بناء على طلب النيابة العامة.
المادة 365 -
1- يقدم طلب اعادة الاعتبار خطيا الى المدعي العام في محكمة البداية المختصة متضمنا البيانات المتعلقة بشخصية الطالب ومكان اقامته وان يرفق بالطلب مايلي: 
أ- صورة مصدقة عن الحكم الصادر بحقه.
ب- شهادة من الدوائر الامنية المختصة تتضمن الاحكام الصادرة بحقه وسوابقه القضائية.
ج- تقرير عن سلوكه اثناء وجوده في السجن.
2- يتقدم المدعي العام الطلب مع الاوراق والبيانات المرفقة الى محكمة البداية المختصة خلال مدة لاتزيد على ثلاثة اشهر من تقديم الطلب اليه مشفوعا برايه فيه.
3- تنظر المحكمة في الطلب وتفصل فيه تدقيقا على انه يجوز لها سماع اقوال اي شخص تراها مناسبة وان تطلب اي معلومات تراها ضرورية من اي جهة من الجهات ويكون قرارها في الطلب قابلا للطعن فيه لدى محكمة التمييز لخطأ في تطبيق القانون او تأويله ويخضع هذا الطعن للمواعيد والاجراءات المقررة للطعن في الاحكام بطريق التمييز.
4- اذا رفض طلب اعادة الاعتبار لسبب يرجع الى سلوك المحكوم عليه فلا يجوز تجديدة الا بعد مضي سنتين على صدور القرار واما اذا رفض لاي سبب اخر فيجوز تجديدة في اي وقت متى توافرت الشروط القانونية اللازمة لذلك.
5- ان لايتولى اي شخص اعيد اعتباره وكان محكوما في اي من الجرائم التالية: 
الاختلاس والرشوة وسوء الائتمان وجميع الجرائم المخلة (بالاخلاق والاداب والثقة العامة) ايا من الوظائف التالية:-
القضاء او عضوية مجلس الامة او الوزارات
4- حساب الزمن
المادة 366-
 ايفاء للغايات المقصودة من هذا القانون تتبع في حساب الزمن القاعدة التالية:
1- ان المدة المشار اليها بعدد الايام ابتداء من وقوع حادثة أو القيام بعمل أو شيء أو فيما يتعلق بمهل الاعتراض والاستئناف والتمييز أو المهل الاخرى تعتبر غير شاملة لليوم الذي وقع الحادث أو جرى فيه ذلك العمل أو الشيء.
2- لا تحسب أيام العطل من المدة المقررة فيما يتعلق بمهل الاعتراض والاستئناف والتمييز أو المهل الاخرى اذا جاءت في نهاية المدة.
المادة 367-
جميع المدد المبينة في هذا القانون تحسب بالتقويم الميلادي.
الالغاءات
المادة 368-
تلغى القوانين والانظمة التالية:
1- قانون اصول المحاكمات الجزائية العثماني مع جميع تعديلاته.
2- قانون تعديل قانون اصول المحاكمات الجزائية رقم (37) لسنة 1946 المنشور في العدد (880) من
 الجريدة الرسمية الصادر بتاريخ 25/ 12/ 1946 مع ما ادخل عليه من تعديلات.
3- قانون تعقيب الاشخاص وتفتيش الاماكن المنشور في العدد (157) من الجريدة الرسمية الصادر بتاريخ 1/ 6/ 1927.
4- قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية (القبض والتحري) الباب الثالث والثلاثون من مجموعة القوانين الفلسطينية.
5- قانون اصول المحاكمات الجزائية (القبض والتحري) المعدل رقم (11) لسنة 1942 المنشور في العدد
 1204 من الوقائع الفلسطينية المؤرخ في 25/ 6/ 1942.
6- قانون اصول المحاكمات الجزائية (البينات) الباب الرابع والثلاثون من مجموعة القوانين الفلسطينية.
7- قانون اصول المحاكمات الجزائية (البينات) (المعدل) رقم 22 لسنة 1944 المنشور في العدد 1368 من 
الوقائع الفلسطينية المؤرخ في 27/ 10/ 1944.
8- قانون اصول المحاكمات الجزائية (البينات) (المعدل) بقانون تشاريع الدفاع ادماجها في بعض القوانين رقم 
30 لسنة 1945 المنشور في العدد 1436 من الوقائع الفلسطينية المؤرخ 4/ 9/ 1945.
9- قانون الافراج بالكفالة رقم 28 لسنة 1944 المنشور في العدد 1359 من الوقائع الفلسطينية المؤرخ في 14/ 9 /1944.
10- قانون الافراج بالكفالة (المعدل) رقم 52 لسنة 1946 المنشور في العدد 1525 من الوقائع الفلسطينية المؤرخ في 30/ 9 / 1946.
11- قانون اصول المحاكمات الجزائية (المحاكمات الجزائية لدى المحاكم المركزية رقم 70 لسنة 1946) 
المنشور في العدد 1543 من الوقائع الفلسطينية المؤرخ في 21/ 12/ 1946.
12- قانون اصول المحاكمات الجزائية (المحاكمات الاتهامية) الباب السادس والثلاثون من مجموعة القوانين الفلسطينية.
13- قانون اصول المحاكمات الجزائية (المحاكمات الاتهامية) (المعدل ) المنشور في قانون (اعادة تنقيح) طبعة
 التشاريع المنقحة لسنة 1937 رقم 1 لسنة 1937 عدد 660 من الوقائع الفلسطينية المؤرخ في 22/ 1/ 1937.
14- قانون اصول المحاكمات الجزائية (المحاكمات الاتهامية) (المعدل) رقم 44 لسنة 1939 المنشور في 
العدد 164 من الوقائع الفلسطينية المؤرخ في 23/ 12/ 1939.
15- قانون اصول المحاكمات الجزائية (المحاكمات الاتهامية) (المعدل) رقم 31 لسنة 1944 المنشور في
 العدد 1368 من الوقائع الفلسطينية المؤرخ في 27/ 10/ 1944.
16- قانون اصول المحاكمات الجزائية (المحاكمات الاتهامية) (المعدل) رقم 22 لسنة 1946 المنشور في 
العدد 1485 من الوقائع الفلسطينية المؤرخ في 31 /3 /1946.
17- قانون اصول المحاكمات الجزائية ( المحاكمات الاتهامية) (المعدل) رقم 40 لسنة 1947 المنشور في 
العدد 1608 من الوقائع الفلسطينية المؤرخ في 26/ 8/ 1947.
18- نظام أصول المحاكمات الجزائية (اثبات الهوية) المنشور في المجلد الثالث من مجموعة القوانين
 الفلسطينية على صفحة 1956.
19- اصول (المحاكمات الجزائية) في المحاكم المركزية لسنة 1938 المنشور في العدد 757 من الوقائع 
الفلسطينية المؤرخ في 10/ 2/ 1938.
20- قانون اصول المحاكمات الجزائية رقم 76 لسنة 1951 وما طرأ عليه من تعديلات.
21- كل ما يتعارض مع هذا القانون من قانون انتهاك حرمة المحاكم رقم 9/ 959 المنشور في العدد 1413 
تاريخ 14/ 2/ 59 من الجريدة الرسمية.
22- كل تشريع اردني أو فلسطيني صادر قبل سن هذا القانون الى المدى الذي تكون فيه تلك التشاريع مغايرة لاحكام هذا القانون.
المادة 369-
 رئيس الوزراء ووزراء العدلية والداخلية والدفاع مكلفون بتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون.
  1961/2/28

----------

